# Cool News



## mcdougall

Scott Mckillop sent me this very encouraging news this morning...:thumbsup:
Good news. Gary sent the sinbad instructions PDF to me this morning so production can now begin. The ghost will be produced within 60 days of sinbad. My guarantee. It's that close.

Scott feel free to share. Its all public to me.
....and that's not all....
More to come...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

I know a secret.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

It's a cool secret....

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

mcdougall said:


> Scott Mckillop sent me this very encouraging news this morning...:thumbsup:
> Good news. Gary sent the sinbad instructions PDF to me this morning so production can now begin. The ghost will be produced within 60 days of sinbad. My guarantee. It's that close.
> 
> Scott feel free to share. Its all public to me.
> ....and that's not all....
> More to come...
> Mcdee:wave:



Sinbad and The Ghost! I am really hoping the wait is about to end for these kits :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Don't you want to know my secret???

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

Auroranut said:


> It's a cool secret....
> 
> Chris.


Lets see... Ice is cool... There is ice at the north pole...

I got it! Monarch is going to make a Santa Claus kit! :thumbsup: What do I win for figuring out your secret? :wave:


----------



## Auroranut

WRONG!!!

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

Doh! There are people over at the Clubhouse chanting 'Gorgo, gorgo, Gorgo!' Could that have anything to do with it? Gorgo is pretty darned cool (So is the Moonsuit for that matter  )


----------



## Auroranut

Wrong again!:tongue: 
Do you really want to know???

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

Oh yes! I really DO want to know! (Insert begging smiley here)


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Chris/Auroranut was trampled to death, as he tripped, while running away from the mob wanting the answer to his secret.


----------



## Auroranut

What secret?....

Chris.:devil:


----------



## Auroranut

hedorah59 said:


> Oh yes! I really DO want to know! (Insert begging smiley here)


Are you sure you really want to know?

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

Not only do I really want too know, I really, really, really want to know!


----------



## Auroranut

I can't tell you. It's a secret.....

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

:freak: I will be patient! (yeah right :lol


----------



## mcdougall

Hmmmmm....sounds like a secret to me...:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

How about a little hint Chris....


----------



## Auroranut

I think a hint might be OK- here it is:

You know the secret too......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

KIRK STUMBLED UPON THE SECRET!!!!:thumbsup::wave:

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

Now I am giddy with excitement!


----------



## razorwyre1

Auroranut said:


> KIRK STUMBLED UPON THE SECRET!!!!:thumbsup::wave:
> 
> Chris.


gorgo! i hope i hope i hope i hope i hope!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut

Sorry Razorwyre....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Alright- a clue....
Denis has scored one. It's in another thread....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Here's another clue...

















Mcdee


----------



## The-Nightsky

" INJIN Joe is ticklish"!.............(I betcha no one knows what thats from)


----------



## MartinHatfield

The-Nightsky said:


> " INJIN Joe is ticklish"!.............(I betcha no one knows what thats from)


"Wagon Heels" starring Porky Pig. "I know something I won't tell, I won't tell, I won't tell" (sung to the tune of 'London Bridge is falling down')

And it looks like somebody got a production sample of Sinbad!?


----------



## Auroranut

It's the owl from the Ghost kit....

Chris.


----------



## geoffdude

The-Nightsky said:


> " INJIN Joe is ticklish"!.............(I betcha no one knows what thats from)


You would lose that bet..










it's the only thing I do know that's being talked about in this thread. :freak: 

g.


----------



## mrmurph

Woo-hoo! Great news!


----------



## Duck Fink

So I take it the latest is....a couple of more months wait for the Ghost? It sounds like it is coming in the home stretch.


----------



## sprayray

Cool cool when can we order !!!!


----------



## Superbird

I thought that was lost owl from the Aurora Batman kit.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Auroranut said:


> It's the owl from the Ghost kit....
> 
> Chris.


 
And all I can say is that it's one well-sculpted, crisply-detailed, cool-looking owl.


----------



## Marko

Is it the Ghost in Denis's wip?


----------



## hedorah59

Yep - Check out McDees thread 'Dark Horse meets Moebius' on page three :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Yep...Scott is one Cool dude, and the detail is second to none :thumbsup:
Check it out...

















































Reminds me of the Original Aurora kits...Crisp detail...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

...and I really have to thank my partner in crime Chris,(Auroranut) for keeping this a secret for a long long time:thumbsup:
and never once spilled the beans
















Soon we'll all have this baby!!!
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy

Test shot


----------



## deadmanincfan

Yesss! The wait is winding to an end! Thanks for another look at your test shot build, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Galt

I'll be happy just to get the kit as it is now...

BUT if any model EVER screamed out to be a glow-in-the-dark kit, this is it.

Sorry if this is a repeat, but are there any plans for this to happen?

Jumping the gun,

Galt


----------



## Hunch

Man, that is one cool looking kit!


----------



## mcdougall

I've talked to Scott in the past about this and the impression he gave me is that a glow version would happen :thumbsup:
I agree with you John, as many would here, that it would be very cool to have the entire figure 'glow'...Once released I plan on getting quit a few of these, because I've got a few different paint schemes flying around inside the old skull cinema and one of those is a glow version misted with different shades of blue...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian

*Gorgo*



hedorah59 said:


> Doh! There are people over at the Clubhouse chanting 'Gorgo, gorgo, Gorgo!' Could that have anything to do with it? Gorgo is pretty darned cool (So is the Moonsuit for that matter  )


There is a variant being released.


----------



## bizzarobrian

*The Ghost*



Auroranut said:


> I can't tell you. It's a secret.....
> 
> Chris.


I`m trying to get an update on this.


----------



## bizzarobrian

*Monarch Update!!*

Sinbad goes into production this month followed by the Ghost within 60 days from that.


----------



## NW Monster

bizzarobrian said:


> Sinbad goes into production this month followed by the Ghost within 60 days from that.


When will we see them? Summertime?


----------



## MightyMax

Nice Tease.

I feel like Ralphie after being told to 'Drink More Ovaltine'!

Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66

Way cool. And I bet the base would go good with the Aurora Phantom of the Opera. You could even incorporate the prisoner dude in the barred window.


----------



## mrmurph

Oooooohhhh! Thanks for sharing those pics, McDee.
And Buzz - once again, that's one beauteous built-up. Will have to go back to the Ghost WIP thread once I buy my case of these beauties!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Was it already established who sculpted this? Was it Jeff Yaegher by chance?

MMM


----------



## Todd P.

Jeff Yagher sculpted both the Ghost and Sinbad. He also did Gorgo.


----------



## bizzarobrian

MightyMax said:


> Nice Tease.
> 
> I feel like Ralphie after being told to 'Drink More Ovaltine'!
> 
> Max Bryant


This update is coming from the man himself.I do not work for him we are just online friends & I have a Monarch fan group on Facebook as well as a fan page.Let`s cross our fingers & hope the guys toolin finally get their act together.I feel bad for Scott mostly main to the long delay of The Ghost.He`s pretty anal about how the parts fit & I have nothing more then admiration for the guy.And thanks to Dennis for letting us all know that The Ghost is worth the wait.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

That's what I thought Todd...thanks for the clarification!

Can't wait for these to come out!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Full figure in glow would be awesome. So too a transparent figure version.


----------



## mcdougall

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Full figure in glow would be awesome. So too a transparent figure version.


Transparant eh?.....I like the sounds of that :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

mcdougall said:


> Transparant eh?.....I like the sounds of that :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


It`s bad enough that I hate glow kits. lol


----------



## deadmanincfan

bizzarobrian said:


> It`s bad enough that I hate glow kits. lol


...well, they've always spoken highly of you...


----------



## Tonyray

mcdougall said:


> Transparant eh?.....I like the sounds of that :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Me too so you could light it up.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Well you know who to talk to if you need glow parts.


----------



## mcdougall

One thing I can tell you about the parts fit is that I dry fitted the head together and just like Nosferatu it stuck together so tightly that it was hard to get it apart :thumbsup:..and this is an early Prototype!
So.... be prepared for one Fantasticly fitting kit.
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

mcdougall said:


> One thing I can tell you about the parts fit is that I dry fitted the head together and just like Nosferatu it stuck together so tightly that it was hard to get it apart :thumbsup:..and this is an early Prototype!
> So.... be prepared for one Fantasticly fitting kit.
> Mcdee


That`s what makes these kits so great.


----------



## SUNGOD

My cheque book's ready and waiting!


----------



## John P

Me want Gorgo!


----------



## hedorah59

John P said:


> Me want Gorgo!


Me too! Me too!


----------



## bizzarobrian

Nobody really comments on the Sinbad.I think it looks incredible!


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah Sinbad's cool and I'll be getting it too...
But right now I'm talking GHOST!...
















Check out that detail!...
















SPOOKY....

























Just started assembling this kit and I'm telling you these parts go together like a dream...I can't make up my mind how to paint him right now??? The possibilities are endless....
....a Great way to spend a Saturday night!!!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah ...I'm experimenting with all types of different ideas for that Spooky effect, and although I don't do a lot of lighting on models...I just might with this one, The light want to use will be a Blue led light for an eerie glow...
What do you guys think?
What paint schemes are You going to use?
















...You know a Glow version of the entire Ghost body would be Great!
Just thought I'd throw this in for those of you who haven't met Scott Mckillop or Gary Makatura yet...another Great review by Rob:thumbsup:





Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

mcdougall said:


> Yeah ...I'm experimenting with all types of different ideas for that Spooky effect, and although I don't do a lot of lighting on models...I just might with this one, The light want to use will be a Blue led light for an eerie glow...
> What do you guys think?
> What paint schemes are You going to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You know a Glow version of the entire Ghost body would be Great!
> Just thought I'd throw this in for those of you who haven't met Scott Mckillop or Gary Makatura yet...another Great review by Rob:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK5ps77MZrM&feature=player_embedded
> Cheers
> Mcdee


Stop teasing us Bro or we mite have to ban you!!  lol


----------



## aurora1craig

*An Idea*

Hi Thank you for the sneak peek! Not to beat it to death but if the kit was Transparent there could be Awesome possibilities!! and for the folks who don't like Glow send the parts my way I will happily pay for the Postage!! "Give us your poor broken parts give us your glow" isn't that in the Deceleration:tongue::tongue::tongue: of Independence"?:tongue::tongue:


----------



## mcdougall

I Absolutely love this advertesment for the Ghost...Gary Makatura has copied the style of James Bama with outstanding results :thumbsup:















Left hand side the Ad.........................................................Right hand side the actual kit Box...
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

aurora1craig said:


> Hi Thank you for the sneak peek! Not to beat it to death but if the kit was Transparent there could be Awesome possibilities!! and for the folks who don't like Glow send the parts my way I will happily pay for the Postage!! "Give us your poor broken parts give us your glow" isn't that in the Deceleration:tongue::tongue::tongue: of Independence"?:tongue::tongue:


Throw in a ghost kit & you got a deal.I have tons of glow parts.


----------



## Auroranut

Looking great Denis!!!:thumbsup: I love the eerie effects you've given him in the pics!
You know, looking at the skull next to the Ghost, I think you could have fun with a clear version.... whaddya reckon?....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> Looking great Denis!!!:thumbsup: I love the eerie effects you've given him in the pics!
> You know, looking at the skull next to the Ghost, I think you could have fun with a clear version.... whaddya reckon?....
> 
> Chris.


Absolutely Chris :thumbsup:
It wouldn't take a lot of Modifications to fit that skull inside the head
















A little dremiling on the locator pins and pop it in and with a clear kit the effect would be awesome!...a lot like the Lab Rats in the Invisible Man...
Great idea Chris:thumbsup:
What do you guys think?
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn

Is Scott going to be displaying at Wonderfest this year? He had some neat stuff at his table last year and I wonder if he is there if there will be any other new goodies on display?


----------



## mcdougall

rkoenn said:


> Is Scott going to be displaying at Wonderfest this year? He had some neat stuff at his table last year and I wonder if he is there if there will be any other new goodies on display?


I'm thinking... Yeah... from all the info I have right now, by Wonderfest, the Sinbad kit as well as the Ghost will have already hit the shelves, so who knows...maybe by then he will have a Glow variant availible...or maybe even some good news about these...















....and I'd personally love to get my hands on the Moon Suit c/w Moonbase!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## rkoenn

I hope the Fly makes it into production. I was not a huge fan of the movie but I saw the movie at Monster Bash in 2008 and that kind of struck a cord with me. And the model appears to capture a very good likeness along with a nice diorama. So while waiting for the Ghost and Sinbad I am hoping for the Fly as well. My Ghost has been on order with CultTVMan for ages and since he redid his website and store it probably is not a back order any longer.


----------



## bizzarobrian

mcdougall said:


> Absolutely Chris :thumbsup:
> It wouldn't take a lot of Modifications to fit that skull inside the head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little dremiling on the locator pins and pop it in and with a clear kit the effect would be awesome!...a lot like the Lab Rats in the Invisible Man...
> Great idea Chris:thumbsup:
> What do you guys think?
> Mcdee


If anyone wanted to really hide the pins if it were transparent they would just need to Dremel the pins & locaters out.If someone can`t glue the head halves together without those then maybe their in the wrong hobby. :tongue:


----------



## bizzarobrian

rkoenn said:


> I hope the Fly makes it into production. I was not a huge fan of the movie but I saw the movie at Monster Bash in 2008 and that kind of struck a cord with me. And the model appears to capture a very good likeness along with a nice diorama. So while waiting for the Ghost and Sinbad I am hoping for the Fly as well. My Ghost has been on order with CultTVMan for ages and since he redid his website and store it probably is not a back order any longer.


It`s being kicked around but no announcement yet. I mentioned to Scott that it mite be cool to add extra parts so one can choose between The Fly or Return of the Fly.Fishing line could be included also if you wanted to add the hairs.:dude:


----------



## hedorah59

Cool lighting effects, McDee! While I would much prefer a glow version of the ghost, I really like the idea of a skeleton inside the transparent version :thumbsup:

Thanks also for the Gorgo pics, that is my most wanted Monarch kit :wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania

hedorah59 said:


> Doh! There are people over at the Clubhouse chanting 'Gorgo, gorgo, Gorgo!' Could that have anything to do with it? Gorgo is pretty darned cool (So is the Moonsuit for that matter  )


Clubhouse members-LOL!!!


----------



## Todd P.

Mitch, like many others here, I'm a Clubhouse member of long standing and I like it just fine. Your habit of mocking the Clubhouse and its membership every chance you get doesn't serve you well.


----------



## Mitchellmania

I'm a member of many other fine modeling boards- that don't have to hide everything :wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Todd P. said:


> Mitch, like many others here, I'm a Clubhouse member of long standing and I like it just fine. Your habit of mocking the Clubhouse and its membership every chance you get doesn't serve you well.


I too am a Clubhouse member and like it just fine :thumbsup:
....and I really don't want this thread turning into any kind of Platform other than the excitement that Everyone is feeling over the immenent release of these cool kits soon...Hokey-Dokey? Thanks everyone:thumbsup:...
And now back to our scheduled program...
Cheers guys!
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P.

Absolutely. I'm as thrilled about the impending release of the Monarch kits as anyone.


----------



## mcdougall

Man Todd...Thinking back (at my age it's getting harder to do)
...I first heard of The Monarch Model Company reading Resin the Barbarian...You are the one who told me and probably the whole modeling world of this cool company...and for that Todd...
THANK YOU !!!
:hat:Mcdee:hat::thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P.

Eh, don't give me too much credit. All I did was pester people whose work I enjoy.


----------



## mcdougall

...a few more pics from Wonderfest...















One thing I can tell you about this Ghost kit is that the more I work on it , the more I realize that I'm going to need a few more kits, I've got 3 or 4 different paint schemes I'd like to try and this guy will work well in a few different Dio's that have recently popped into my head...








But right now this one is destined for my ongoing dio I started years ago...so...back to work
Mcdee


----------



## jxwright

While I would much prefer a glow version of the ghost, I really like the idea of a skeleton inside the transparent version ------ I Second that!!!!!


----------



## mcdougall

jxwright said:


> While I would much prefer a glow version of the ghost, I really like the idea of a skeleton inside the transparent version ------ I Second that!!!!!


Yeah I think it would look pretty cool...This kit certainly has a lot of potential painted up as a ghost or a corpse and it not much of a bash to turn this beauty into a zombie....Pretty impressive as a right out of the box build up too:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Here is where the Ghost will be once he is done...
Ascending the stone stairs by his former self...









I've had this ongoing Diorama posted in the Diorama Section since last June...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257900
I'll post progress pictures over the next few weeks, wouldn't you know it...Work has really taken off for me again and I haven't had time to get at the Ghost these past few days...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

This is gonna be COOL Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
How's the Ghost coming along mate? 

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

Blasted work! Oh why must we pay bills :tongue: :lol:

I'll try to be patient, but I'm not very good at that :thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian

Looks great! Good luck if you ever have to move it somewhere. lol


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> Looks great! Good luck if you ever have to move it somewhere. lol


Thanks Bizarrobrain...
Yeah it weighs in at about 8 kilos (20 lbs.)...but it's actually quite easy to move around, not that I have to for any particular reason, but that Resin base is sturdier than my Baby Grand Piano 
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

Why do I get the feeling that this is far from over. lol Where did you get that Wolf Man figure from? Very cool!


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> Why do I get the feeling that this is far from over. lol Where did you get that Wolf Man figure from? Very cool!


This guy makes them and sells them on Ebay a great and cheap Box Art addition...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270519343088&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Contact him I'm thinking he has more for sale:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Just got some more very Coooool News from Scott...
Hi Denis

I was actually working on the ghost modifications this morning. A small group of simple fixes and the ghost should be ready to go. The long chain and the stone window are a pain, but I think I have it easily fixed. How do you like the owl? Pretty cool eh? 
And of course, the production of Sinbad has been given the green light, so it is just a matter of time now for that kit before it is in everyones' hands.

Thanks for the info and kind words of encouragement Denis!

Scott


...So there you have it...The Ghost is Close, and Sinbad is now in production :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59

mcdougall said:


> ...So there you have it...The Ghost is Close, and Sinbad is now in production :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall

Here's a couple of shots of the Ghost with different lighting to illuminate the interior cavity...






























...So many possibilities with this kit...
...Well back to the workbench...
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59

Very cool pics, McDee! :thumbsup: Now you've got me thinking about lighting one of these when they arrive. I don't know if thats good or not...


----------



## dklange

mcdougall said:


> Just got some more very Coooool News from Scott...
> Hi Denis
> 
> I was actually working on the ghost modifications this morning. A small group of simple fixes and the ghost should be ready to go. The long chain and the stone window are a pain, but I think I have it easily fixed. How do you like the owl? Pretty cool eh?
> And of course, the production of Sinbad has been given the green light, so it is just a matter of time now for that kit before it is in everyones' hands.
> 
> Thanks for the info and kind words of encouragement Denis!
> 
> Scott
> 
> 
> ...So there you have it...The Ghost is Close, and Sinbad is now in production :thumbsup:
> Mcdee



Thanks for passing on the GOOD NEWS, Denis!!! I am also looking forward to building these kits!! - Denis


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah I have a funny feeling these Monarch kits are going to sell pretty briskly:thumbsup:

What do you guys think of this idea...?
As is...or........................









Teeth...or ............................









Both Teeth and eyes...









Just throwing this out there...the more I look at it the more I think...Naaaa.........

Mcdee:wave:


----------



## hedorah59

I think I prefer it without - The pic with the eyes and teeth look like one of those masks in Scooby Doo


----------



## dklange

Both Teeth and eyes...









Hey Denis, looks kinda like something from Planet of the Apes to me!! - Denis


----------



## phantom11

Best look is with the interior lighting! How did you go about that, btw?


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah guys...I'm kind of leaning to the original 'Spectral' look myself...without the eyes and teeth, but I thought I'd give it a try anyway( actually Chris White had a great idea and that was to try using the actual Forgotten Prisoners' skull and just using the teeth, inset them in the head, by doing this the interior could still be illuminated and the tooth pattern would naturally be identical...)
The illumination in the last few pictures,phantom11, is actually Glow in the Dark Silly Putty jammed in the open cavities...the earlier shots were with actual led lights...again I often experiment with different mediums to see what may look best without commiting to any one idea initially...
Thanks for all your comments guys :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph

Awesome effects, McD!

Put me in the no eyes/teeth category. Buzz constructed a mouth insert for the prototype he built up, and I liked what he did. But your lighting effects with the glowing innards are even better. 

I'm thinking this guy would look great painted white with bluish highlights, though the torchlit effect Buzz achieved looked terrific too.


----------



## SUNGOD

I knew I'd seen the Ghost somewhere before.....



http://img234.imageshack.us/i/hetfielddy1.jpg/


----------



## bizzarobrian

I kind of like it!!


----------



## mcdougall

Hey check out the Monarch Web page to see the Box Art for Gorgo...
http://monarchmodels.net/
Just hit the Products link and check it out!!!
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59

I love it!


----------



## bizzarobrian

hedorah59 said:


> I love it!


I loooove the Ghost box art!! Hee Hee!!


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> I loooove the Ghost box art!! Hee Hee!!


Funny I don't remember the Ghost being quite that hideous

Hey... I wonder if that Mystery kit for the fall of 2010 might be this one...









I'm kind of hoping it's the Fly though...well I guess time will tell
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Jimmy B

The shape of those Silhouettes on the Monarch site kinda remind me of the Giant Artichoke from Hell alien from "It Conquered the World"


----------



## derric1968

I doubt that the mystery kit is the Dracula/Jekyll & Hyde re-pop. I may be mistaken, but I seem to remember reading that these will be exclusives for club members. I also seem to remember that the announcement of these kits was very upsetting to Dencomm. I never heard if that dispute ever got settled.

Personally, I'm hoping the mystery kit is The Fly!


----------



## bizzarobrian

mcdougall said:


> Funny I don't remember the Ghost being quite that hideous
> 
> Hey... I wonder if that Mystery kit for the fall of 2010 might be this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of hoping it's the Fly though...well I guess time will tell
> Mcdee:wave:


This is it McDee.


----------



## bizzarobrian

The club members exclusives.


----------



## chillin McDylan

*PopEYe*

is there such a thing, a model of the legendary POPeye , how about the whole crew, let me know, im new to this


----------



## bizzarobrian

chillin McDylan said:


> is there such a thing, a model of the legendary POPeye , how about the whole crew, let me know, im new to this


There was a tiny Japanese kit done in styrene in the late 80`s.


----------



## bizzarobrian

*Who would love to see "B" film characters done in styrene?*

Me! Me! Me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

chillin McDylan said:


> is there such a thing, a model of the legendary POPeye , how about the whole crew, let me know, im new to this


????
....and now back to our .....









Here is my first stab at a preliminary painting...



















Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph

Oooohhh! That's nice, McDee! Are you going to use any of the interior lighting you tried earlier? 
And how did you get him to stand on his head like that? [snicker].


----------



## bizzarobrian

Where`s Teenage Frankenstein & Teenage Werewolf? lol


----------



## mcdougall

mrmurph said:


> Oooohhh! That's nice, McDee! Are you going to use any of the interior lighting you tried earlier?
> And how did you get him to stand on his head like that? [snicker].


Yeah I'm just silly with Forgotten Prisoner kits and heads and I hurriedly used it to prop the Ghost up for a few quick pictures...my bad...he won't be standing on his own head in the final Dio...lol
I probably will add lighting to the Base ie. lanterns etc and I'm going to light up the interior of the Ghost as you saw in earlier pictures...









here is the same shot with a little base lighting...









Lighting really can make a world of difference...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian

derric1968 said:


> I doubt that the mystery kit is the Dracula/Jekyll & Hyde re-pop. I may be mistaken, but I seem to remember reading that these will be exclusives for club members. I also seem to remember that the announcement of these kits was very upsetting to Dencomm. I never heard if that dispute ever got settled.
> 
> Personally, I'm hoping the mystery kit is The Fly!


It`s the repop.The Fly is being kicked around for regular release.


----------



## mrmurph

Man, is that diorama nice! It reminds me of one of those old-fashioned haunted house rides. I'm really looking forward to seeing your lighting effects & hope you expand it. What a great way to start the morning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks for the kind words mrmurph:thumbsup:
I'll try to post more pictures this weekend...I've really been working some wackey hours lately:freak:








THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT!!! Man I love Ghosts and Skeletons
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

mcdougall said:


> Yeah I'm just silly with Forgotten Prisoner kits and heads and I hurriedly used it to prop the Ghost up for a few quick pictures...my bad...he won't be standing on his own head in the final Dio...lol
> I probably will add lighting to the Base ie. lanterns etc and I'm going to light up the interior of the Ghost as you saw in earlier pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the same shot with a little base lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting really can make a world of difference...
> Mcdee:wave:


You need a custom name plate that says "McDougall`s House of Horrors".


----------



## deadmanincfan

Yeah, but then he needs to put Dracula's coffin in there too...


----------



## ERVysther

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

deadmanincfan said:


> Yeah, but then he needs to put Dracula's coffin in there too...


You mean something like this...
























Hmmmm...maybe I ought to pay a visit to my old friend Fritz...
I like that nameplate idea!
,,,and thanks ERVysther for that kind word :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

mcdougall said:


> Here is my first stab at a preliminary painting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcdee


I really like the colour here mate!! It has a ghostly look about it in the first pic. You're definitely on the right track Denis...
You can't go wrong with one of Fritz' custom plates either!

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

Yep - Fritz does great work for sure 

I am really looking forward to what kind of lighting you add. That last pic looks fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD

Nice diorama and lighting! Looks like those creeps are having a good party.


----------



## bizzarobrian

It looks awesome!!


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks everyone for the encouragement and Great complimenents:thumbsup:
I'm aiming to have this complete by Halloween 
Work really screws up my spare time
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Terrible thing, work getting in the way of having a life...


----------



## Auroranut

Had any painting weather yet Denis?

Chris.:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> Had any painting weather yet Denis?
> 
> Chris.:wave:


No.....But yesterday I wrote my name on a Snowbank 
...Actually this next week promises to be quite mild, and tomorrow is my first day off in over two weeks, so I'll try and steal a few hours away to catch up on a bit of painting :thumbsup:

Cheers!
Denis...
It's going to be creeping up







on us very soon... 
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Chris (Auroranut) sent me these cool lanterns...
I think they look great in this Ghost dio...








Here I've added temporary Base lighting to the kit...








Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph

Two words, McDee:

Oh!

Yeah!


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks mrmurph :thumbsup:...Still lots to do but first a new note from Scott Mckillop...
Hi Denis

Well the ghost has been on the burner for a while now. But at least all things are finally coming together. I was looking over the pictures of our most recent as of yet unannounced sculpt and I really like how it all looks. Very exciting stuff, and I am looking forward to showing it off at WF. 

Thanks Denis!

Scott

So a New Kit is to be revealed at Wonderfest and I know it's not the Fly....
any guesses???
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Zathros

by the way...

I think I heard somewhere that Monarch was supposed to repop the MOTM jekyll and Hyde kits, and that molds were made, & test shots were done...anyone have news on that??

Z


----------



## bizzarobrian

They are to be club exclusives.


----------



## mcdougall

Zathros said:


> by the way...
> 
> I think I heard somewhere that Monarch was supposed to repop the MOTM jekyll and Hyde kits, and that molds were made, & test shots were done...anyone have news on that??
> 
> Z


Yeah and all in one box:thumbsup:








I think that once Sinbad is released in April we will experience a flurry of Monarch kits...
Mcdee


----------



## ark undertaker

mcdougall said:


> Yeah and all in one box:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that once Sinbad is released in April we will experience a flurry of Monarch kits...
> Mcdee


Yes........more Monsters.........


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Thanks mrmurph :thumbsup:...Still lots to do but first a new note from Scott Mckillop...
> Hi Denis
> 
> Well the ghost has been on the burner for a while now. But at least all things are finally coming together. I was looking over the pictures of our most recent as of yet unannounced sculpt and I really like how it all looks. Very exciting stuff, and I am looking forward to showing it off at WF.
> 
> Thanks Denis!
> 
> Scott
> 
> So a New Kit is to be revealed at Wonderfest and I know it's not the Fly....
> any guesses???
> Mcdee:wave:



Is it a new tooling or a repop? Something we've heard about before?


----------



## bizzarobrian

I know one strong suggestion Monarch got was a generic Zombie kit.


----------



## mrmurph

bizzarobrian said:


> I know one strong suggestion Monarch got was a generic Zombie kit.



Ooooohhh! Could it be a Carrefour style zombie? Prolly not, I know, but one can always hope. 
Whatever sculpt it is Scott plans to unveil, I want a couple.


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> Is it a new tooling or a repop? Something we've heard about before?


According to Scott,not a repop...but a 'most recent as of yet unannounced sculpt'...yep sounds New to me:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Should I get the Raid???.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> Should I get the Raid???.....
> 
> Chris.


Hi Mate!...He wouldn't tell me what it was... but he did tell me it wasn't The Fly...(not yet anyway) But watever this mystery kit is ...He will tell all at Wonderfest 2010 :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> According to Scott,not a repop...but a 'most recent as of yet unannounced sculpt'...yep sounds New to me:thumbsup:
> Mcdee:wave:



Time to start the speculating again!


----------



## bizzarobrian

I`m betting on the zombie.The Incredible Melting Man & Robot Monster were discussed though.


----------



## SUNGOD

Well there were many ideas put forward for kits in the past. A few of us suggested a Cyclops similar to the one in 7th Voyage of Sinbad or on the Monarch poster. We can dream I suppose


----------



## buzzconroy

My lips are sealed.

Randy


----------



## SUNGOD

Any clues?


----------



## mcdougall

I asked Scott if he was willing to divulge one tiny clue...
He sent me back this brief hint...
and I fear tis our only clue...
Ahem...and I Quote :
"MONSTER"
Hmmmmm....I wonder....
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

mcdougall said:


> I asked Scott if he was willing to divulge one tiny clue...
> He sent me back this brief hint...
> and I fear tis our only clue...
> Ahem...and I Quote :
> "MONSTER"
> Hmmmmm....I wonder....
> Mcdee


ROBOT MONSTER!!!!


----------



## bizzarobrian

He seemed pretty keen on that character.


----------



## SUNGOD

It must be.........er..........um.................I can honestly say I haven't got a clue!


----------



## xsavoie

It's not a repop from an old mold,but has this monster been done by a styrene kit manufacturer before.Surely,you can at least give us this much of a hint.


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> He seemed pretty keen on that character.




That has to be the funniest B movie monster ever. A guy in a gorilla suit with a fishbowl on his head


----------



## Zorro

SUNGOD said:


> That has to be the funniest B movie monster ever. A guy in a gorilla suit with a fishbowl on his head


I'd buy one in a flat second. But I don't believe for a flat second that that's the actual subject matter.


----------



## SUNGOD

I think we'll need another clue or two.


----------



## mcdougall

I just emailed this series os Questions and Quotes to Scott Mckillop...

You've got 'em guessing Scott (1/2 the fun!)...Here's a quote:



xsavoie said:


> It's not a repop from an old mold,but has this monster been done by a styrene kit manufacturer before.Surely,you can at least give us this much of a hint.


Is this new Sculpt done by Yagher?
Sorry that last one was from me lol...any info to fan the Fires???
Cheers
Denis

and in a moment I will show you his reply...it will BLOW your socks off and will probably result in a ZILLION more Questions!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

OK Gang...Here is Scotts' response... you better sit down and pour a cool one...

Hi Denis
There are actually two prototypes on the go. One is a licensed monster. One is a PD monster. Both have been suggested/requested by the hobby gang from the BB's. I can only tool up one in 2010 and the other will have to wait until 2011 (the money tree only blooms so often). I was thinking that if both prototypes would be on display at WF and I will leave it up to the voters to decide who goes to steel first; Monster A or Monster B. There are no real losers because 2011 will see the runner up go to steel. And at Wonderfest, I expect to be showing the production shot of Gorgo. Sinbad will hit the ocean waves this month and that means the Ghost isn't far behind. All other kits remain on the release schedule. Nothing is cancelled. Somethings, like the 1/13 scale monsters may just have less fan fare at their release. Once a kit is released, if there is an overwhelming desire to know the sculpter, then that info can be released. There are many many talented people out there and we like them all. Oh yeah, your question; Ummm as far as I know, there has never been a styrene kit of either of these monsters. They are not repops. They are both totally new sculpts and tools. The licensed monster has been made to resin before (which licensed monster hasn't lived in the Garage resin before?). The PD monster has been used before in popular culture but never in styrene. Both kits will stand at a shelf height of 9" (about the same as Aurora's Frankenstein). The usual 40+ pieces. Randy Eveleigh will hopefully bless up with his craftsmanship on the test shots. The PD monster will make us all get reacquainted with our classic literature. Story to be included on the instruction sheet.

March...April...May..WF! Not much longer. It would be hard to release even the tiniest cropped jpg without giving away the monster's identity. Well I can think of one teaser that I will "leak" prior to WF. From the base of the PD monster.....soon.

S.




.............Yeah a lot to digest here :thumbsup:
Looks like we've got to start saving our pennies again...
....Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Shades of HP Lovecraft?.....

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian

I did give Scott licensing info for that character.


----------



## bizzarobrian

My guess for the Public Domain Character is Edison`s Frankenstein Monster.


----------



## xsavoie

Could it be the Swamp Thing or Elephant Man.Wished it would be the Shockwaves Nazi Zombies.The Mole Man would be good,as well as Outer Limits monsters.


----------



## mrmurph

Fun!
Remember when Scott had us all guessing with his teaser pics of Sinbad's chamelon? 
This is just like being a kid and anticipating Christmas presents. Like I used to tell my kids when they wanted hints: "What's in the box? Why it could be.... anything."
Happily anticipating shots of the PD monster base and all the guesses it generates.


----------



## mcdougall

I've always thought that Ebenezer Scrooge cowering at Deaths skeletel feet (as the Grim Reaper points to his tombstone) would be a cool kit...but I don't know if even that Graveyard base would give the whole kit away same with Edisons' Frankenstein (who I always thought looked like Lucille Ball), that base wouldn't give it away...
....Hmmmm...I wonder if this "Monster" could do Battle with Sinbad?
...Just throwing it out there....
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

2 kits eh.....interesting stuff! Could be a monster to battle Sinbad, that would make sense.


----------



## Zorro

bizzarobrian said:


> My guess for the Public Domain Character is Edison`s Frankenstein Monster.


Jeez. I hope not.


----------



## SUNGOD

Zorro said:


> Jeez. I hope not.




Me too! That would be one poor excuse for a kit!


----------



## mcdougall

Agreed
















Scary is as scary does...
Mcdee


----------



## hisyouthfulward

And here I was hoping for The Man in the Beaver Hat from "London After Midnight". What a great companion piece for the Nosferatu kit.


----------



## bizzarobrian

I just found out that it`s not Edison Frankie or Robot Monster (But in the Monarch future).For Public Domain I`m sticking to a generic zombie.That got lots of requests in the Monarch Facebook group as did Vlad the Impaler.


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> I just found out that it`s not Edison Frankie or Robot Monster .


Thank







God...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

mcdougall said:


> Thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God...
> Mcdee:wave:


Ditto....

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God...
> Mcdee:wave:





A BIG thank god from me too!


----------



## Todd P.

SUNGOD said:


> Me too! That would be one poor excuse for a kit!


Think so? The Monstrology resin version, sculpted by William Paquet, is one of the all-time-great garage kits.











It'd be hard to pull it off in styrene, though.


----------



## Auroranut

I think that hair would be nearly impossible to effectively cast in styrene....

Chris.


----------



## Todd P.

Possibly. No matter what, I doubt this character would be a big seller. _Nosferatu_ is one of the most popular modeling subjects, based on a silent film that remains well known. Edison's _Frankenstein_ isn't anywhere near as well known, nor as well made.


----------



## SUNGOD

Todd P. said:


> Think so? The Monstrology resin version, sculpted by William Paquet, is one of the all-time-great garage kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be hard to pull it off in styrene, though.




Nice sculpt, shame about the subject!


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> A BIG thank god from me too!


It`s much better then the one zillionth Karloff kit.:hat:


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> Nice sculpt, shame about the subject!


It was nice!!


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> It`s much better then the one zillionth Karloff kit.:hat:




Well it's certainly different I suppose. I wouldn't like to meet him in a dark alley with all that bad hair.


----------



## SUNGOD

Anyway, don't know about anyone else but it would be interesting to find out who's sculpting these new kits????


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> Anyway, don't know about anyone else but it would be interesting to find out who's sculpting these new kits????


Yeagher :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P.

No, not Jeff. He did the Ghost, Sinbad and Gorgo, but not the others under speculation. As Scott wrote in the e-mail previously quoted, he'll reveal the sculptor's name later if people ask.



mcdougall said:


> Once a kit is released, if there is an overwhelming desire to know the sculpter, then that info can be released. There are many many talented people out there and we like them all.


----------



## SUNGOD

May sound a stupid question but why not just release the sculptors name for us curious folk?


----------



## Todd P.

You'd have to ask Scott that.


----------



## SUNGOD

When do we get to see some pics like Sinbad?


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> When do we get to see some pics like Sinbad?


March...April...May..WF! Not much longer. It would be hard to release even the tiniest cropped jpg without giving away the monster's identity. Well I can think of one teaser that I will "leak" prior to WF. From the base of the PD monster.....soon.


Seems like around Wonderfest:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Excellent!!
Thanks for keeping us all in the loop Denis- you're a godsend mate!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

No problem Chris :thumbsup:
For those of you who missed this quote from Scott Mckillop a few pages back ...I'll repost it here...
Hi Denis
There are actually two prototypes on the go. One is a licensed monster. One is a PD monster. Both have been suggested/requested by the hobby gang from the BB's. I can only tool up one in 2010 and the other will have to wait until 2011 (the money tree only blooms so often). I was thinking that if both prototypes would be on display at WF and I will leave it up to the voters to decide who goes to steel first; Monster A or Monster B. There are no real losers because 2011 will see the runner up go to steel. And at Wonderfest, I expect to be showing the production shot of Gorgo. Sinbad will hit the ocean waves this month and that means the Ghost isn't far behind. All other kits remain on the release schedule. Nothing is cancelled. Somethings, like the 1/13 scale monsters may just have less fan fare at their release. Once a kit is released, if there is an overwhelming desire to know the sculpter, then that info can be released. There are many many talented people out there and we like them all. Oh yeah, your question; Ummm as far as I know, there has never been a styrene kit of either of these monsters. They are not repops. They are both totally new sculpts and tools. The licensed monster has been made to resin before (which licensed monster hasn't lived in the Garage resin before?). The PD monster has been used before in popular culture but never in styrene. Both kits will stand at a shelf height of 9" (about the same as Aurora's Frankenstein). The usual 40+ pieces. Randy Eveleigh will hopefully bless up with his craftsmanship on the test shots. The PD monster will make us all get reacquainted with our classic literature. Story to be included on the instruction sheet.

March...April...May..WF! Not much longer. It would be hard to release even the tiniest cropped jpg without giving away the monster's identity. Well I can think of one teaser that I will "leak" prior to WF. From the base of the PD monster.....soon.

S.


....Man , what I would give to be at Wonderfest this year...I hope someone on this board takes lots of Pictures:thumbsup:























It's going to be a Party:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan

What is a PD monster?

MMM


----------



## xsavoie

Are the monsters related to greek literature,or much more recent.


----------



## SUNGOD

MonsterModelMan said:


> What is a PD monster?
> 
> MMM



Public Domain!


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> March...April...May..WF! Not much longer. It would be hard to release even the tiniest cropped jpg without giving away the monster's identity. Well I can think of one teaser that I will "leak" prior to WF. From the base of the PD monster.....soon.
> 
> 
> Seems like around Wonderfest:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Mcdee



Not a subject I'm that interested in I have to say but it sounds like it could be Dr Phibes as any glimpse of his organ (stoppit) would give the game away.


----------



## SUNGOD

Obviously I was talking about the licensed character not the PD one.


----------



## bqeman

PD Monster from Classic Literature:
Golem?
20 Thousand Leagues under the Sea?
Morlock from The Time Machine?
Medusa?


----------



## mrmurph

Cyclops from "The Odyssey?" Vampire from "Carmilla?" A new take on the Hunchback - risking Disney's ire? Dare I hope Dorian Gray. 

Why, it could be.... anything.


----------



## frankenstyrene

1818 Frankenstein...PD, classic lit, truly the original "MONSTER," has been used in pop culture, and has been suggested here in the past. Has it ever been garaged?


----------



## Hunch

bqeman said:


> PD Monster from Classic Literature:
> Golem?
> 20 Thousand Leagues under the Sea?
> Morlock from The Time Machine?
> Medusa?


Man, what I wouldn't do for a styrene Golem kit!


----------



## SUNGOD

mrmurph said:


> Cyclops from "The Odyssey?" Vampire from "Carmilla?" A new take on the Hunchback - risking Disney's ire? Dare I hope Dorian Gray.
> 
> Why, it could be.... anything.





I hope one of them's a horned Cyclops (with a big club) but I doubt it is.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Then bite us!!


----------



## bizzarobrian

bizzarobrian said:


> Then bite us!!


The Hunchback from Notre Dame,Phantom of the Opera,Chithulu?


----------



## SUNGOD

Another 2 licensed monsters that have cropped up occasionally are.........well one begins with B and the other ends in R.


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> May sound a stupid question but why not just release the sculptors name for us curious folk?


I agree.It`s not like it will give away the secret.


----------



## SUNGOD

I wouldn't have thought so but there must be reason.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Somebody needs to hire Thomas Kuntz to sculpt styrene kits.He`s amazing.


----------



## SUNGOD

Let's have another clue. Is the PD monster from Greek, Arabic, Norse or any other mythology?


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> Let's have another clue. Is the PD monster from Greek, Arabic, Norse or any other mythology?


Hmmmm ...another clue....well I'm not sure Scott can give any more clues and not reveal the true nature of this Public Domain kit...but I did send him your request and I await his reply....
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Hmmmm ...another clue....well I'm not sure Scott can give any more clues and not reveal the true nature of this Public Domain kit...but I did send him your request and I await his reply....
> Mcdee:wave:





Thanks Mcdee! I don't think it would give the game away though as there's so many different creatures of the various mythologies.


----------



## SUNGOD

Seeing as no one got my licensed clues, here they are....................The Ymir and The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms. Of course they could be totally wrong guesses.


----------



## rkoenn

I was wondering what exactly is concerned in a plastic model company using a movie or TV character? I did a bit of reading and it appears that currently copyrights last for 75 years. In fact I read that some 60s TV shows are in the public domain. It would seem that the classic Universal movies would be subject to similar circumstances? And I would assume that characters from these movies would be legally covered similarly. However there is also the trademark method to cover some things and it seems to be able to be extended indefinitely if the owner so desires. Are monsters like Frankenstein et. al. trademarked? It was just something I was thinking about and curious about. I do believe in giving creators of art such as books and movies their due and can understand why they would desire this.


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> Seeing as no one got my licensed clues, here they are....................The Ymir and The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms. Of course they could be totally wrong guesses.


Hee Hee! You must have drove your parents nuts on Christmas Eve! lol :tongue:


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> Hee Hee! You must have drove your parents nuts on Christmas Eve! lol :tongue:












Just kidding...just kidding 
...Still awaiting a response from Scott...I'm sure right now he's really busy....you know, unloading cargo Ships...unpacking boxes... hiding new sculpts...:tongue:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> Hee Hee! You must have drove your parents nuts on Christmas Eve! lol :tongue:




I think I most probably drove them mad most of the time.


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> I think I most probably drove them mad most of the time.


I`m lettin you do the buggin for me. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> Let's have another clue. Is the PD monster from Greek, Arabic, Norse or any other mythology?


Well Scotts' reply to your post is as follows:
Hi Denis
Who doesn't love mythology? I know I do. Teaser pics coming soon after spring break.
Scott

Hmmmm....very elusive, I would say....sooo when exactly is Spring Break?
Mcdee


----------



## Scary Terry

My guesses: The Fly and a Cyclops (to go with Sinbad).


----------



## bizzarobrian

Apparently it`s not the Fly Terry.The Mystery deepens! lol Talos diorama would be aces!!


----------



## xsavoie

Could be one of the Munsters or Addams Family characters.:hat:


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> Apparently it`s not the Fly Terry.The Mystery deepens! lol Talos diorama would be aces!!




I'd love to see Talos but only the Harryhausen version. In fact I think that's top of my Harryhausen wish list, then possibly the Cyclops. I'd love to have a Harryhausen Cyclops but the one on Monarch's poster looked cool too and was similar. I can't find that poster now though.


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Well Scotts' reply to your post is as follows:
> Hi Denis
> Who doesn't love mythology? I know I do. Teaser pics coming soon after spring break.
> Scott
> 
> Hmmmm....very elusive, I would say....sooo when exactly is Spring Break?
> Mcdee





He's not giving much away there! Spring break must be Easter and I think Easter falls on April 4th this year.


----------



## NeilUnreal

Dancing Christopher Walken!

-Neil


----------



## derric1968

There is no exact schedule for Spring Break. Dates vary from school to school, but in general, most schools have their Spring Break in the month of March.


----------



## SUNGOD

derric1968 said:


> There is no exact schedule for Spring Break. Dates vary from school to school, but in general, most schools have their Spring Break in the month of March.



I don't know if it's the same thing over in Canada and the US but the kids have just had a half term break over here. Of course Easter's coming up too.


----------



## SUNGOD

rkoenn said:


> I was wondering what exactly is concerned in a plastic model company using a movie or TV character? I did a bit of reading and it appears that currently copyrights last for 75 years. In fact I read that some 60s TV shows are in the public domain. It would seem that the classic Universal movies would be subject to similar circumstances? And I would assume that characters from these movies would be legally covered similarly. However there is also the trademark method to cover some things and it seems to be able to be extended indefinitely if the owner so desires. Are monsters like Frankenstein et. al. trademarked? It was just something I was thinking about and curious about. I do believe in giving creators of art such as books and movies their due and can understand why they would desire this.



If it's a new film then I should imagine the licensing fees are quite high but for old films I suppose it's a lot less. It would be interesting to find out how much it cost Monarch to get the licence to do Gorgo.


----------



## mcdougall

Here's a New Message from Scott...
Hi Denis
Spring break is ending this weekend. I have to light the fire under the guys in China to see how the Sinbad production is coming along. It should be ready for ocean freight this month. And I think this week or next a few teaser pics will be fun to release. Hope springs eternal Denis.

Scott

p.s. Two months until WF I believe.


...So hold on to your hats...
Looks like a teaser Pic or two is coming down the pipeline this week :wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Here's a New Message from Scott...
> Hi Denis
> Spring break is ending this weekend. I have to light the fire under the guys in China to see how the Sinbad production is coming along. It should be ready for ocean freight this month. And I think this week or next a few teaser pics will be fun to release. Hope springs eternal Denis.
> 
> Scott
> 
> p.s. Two months until WF I believe.
> 
> 
> ...So hold on to your hats...
> Looks like a teaser Pic or two is coming down the pipeline this week :wave:




Kool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

I can't wait to see Sinbad!! It's so Aurora like it's gonna be a real treat to open the box and fondle all the parts! I really want to see if the instruction sheet's done in the Aurora style....
Colour's cool but it'd be great to see it in black&white.
If Sinbad and the Ghost are half as good as Nossie, they'll be a hit!!

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD

They look like they might be even better sculpted than Nossie. If you look at the spider on the Sinbad base and compare it to Nossie's spider it looks a lot more lifelike.


----------



## mcdougall

The detail in the Ghost is very reminicent of the original Aurora kits ...very distinct and crisp and looking at all the availible pictures of Sinbad, it also looks to be very detailed...I don't think anyone will be disappointed...
Well Spring Break is over...so I'm sure a teaser picture will soon be at hand:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

Let's see those teasers!:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Well SUNGOD I wrote to Scott and said...

Hi Scott...well Spring Break has ended ...Thinking of a teaser pic for your undieing fans?...or a tiny hint...I know...I know... worse than a twelve year old on Christmas eve...but hey, anticipation is a beautiful thing...
Cheers and have a great week!
Denis

And Scott in reply said...
Not to worry Denis, I will have something very soon to wet your appetite.

Scott

...So there you have it...as soon as he has the teaser pics we'll be the first to see them:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Auroranut

We await the good word Denis.
Thanks for what you're doing to keep us in the loop mate:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Well SUNGOD I wrote to Scott and said...
> 
> Hi Scott...well Spring Break has ended ...Thinking of a teaser pic for your undieing fans?...or a tiny hint...I know...I know... worse than a twelve year old on Christmas eve...but hey, anticipation is a beautiful thing...
> Cheers and have a great week!
> Denis
> 
> And Scott in reply said...
> Not to worry Denis, I will have something very soon to wet your appetite.
> 
> Scott
> 
> ...So there you have it...as soon as he has the teaser pics we'll be the first to see them:thumbsup:
> Mcdee:wave:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



And the mystery continues


----------



## SUNGOD

When are we going to see these teaser pics?:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Should hear something from Scott this week...I'm really hoping for something Spooky








Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn

I am anxiously awaiting the new product pictures but also still awaiting the Sinbad and Ghost. What's the latest dates that those will be out on the shelves? I've had a Ghost on pre-order for a couple of years now. Not complaining, just hoping.


----------



## mcdougall

Scott just said this to me...

"I think this Easter long weekend would be a good time to send out a good teaser pic."

....and he already said that the Sinbad kits ought to be on the high seas now... so very soon !:thumbsup:
...and a teaser picture this Easter weekend! Cool
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

Let's hope we have a nice Easter surprise.


----------



## mrmurph

I won't pull the "I saw the ghost in my LHS" routine again this year. 

But I will say again that I'm eagerly anticipating all of Scott's releases.


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> Let's hope we have a nice Easter surprise.


Well I Emailed Scott this Morning and I await his Reply and Teaser Picture...I'll post it as soon as I get it:thumbsup:















???????????????????????????????????????

Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

And he said....
Hi Denis
Sorry but I take Monday as Easter! Ah whats another day?
There you have it ...one more Day...give or take...
Hey guys I'm trying...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Latest from Scott...
I fully expect that when wonderfest rolls around, people will have had the chance to build and chat about Sinbad. Within 60 days from that point, everyone can talk about the Ghost. The Gorgo test shot will be on display at WF. 

Tiny hints.....very soon in the form of a jpg or two.

Happy Easter!

Scott


Matter of hours now guys:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:
Happy Easter!!!


----------



## bizzarobrian

*Early Gorgo test shot *

.....


----------



## SUNGOD

Well today's Monday. Any pics yet?


----------



## mcdougall

Scott just sent me # Teaser pictures...
Wanna see 'em?
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

OK Here's what I just recieved...as promised...TEASER PICTURES from MONARCH!!!

























If I were to hazard a guess I would say these poor souls are doing battle with Cyclops....
What do you think?...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Lookies like we gots ourselves a CYCLOPS!!!!!!:woohoo:

Thanks Denis and thanks Scott!!

Chris.


----------



## billy b

Too Cool! Can't wait for that one!


----------



## Tim H.

Maybe a cyclops but not _the cyclops_ (it's got feet, not hooved), or another monster entirely. But cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

I told Scott I thought it was a Cyclops and his reply was...
I'm sorry Denis, I'm not familiar with a cyclops. Is that a monster? I will consult Wiki.

Scott

Hmmm verrrry interesting....
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mrmurph

oooooooohhhhhh. Looks epic!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Just to me!


----------



## bizzarobrian

Jack the Giant Killer?


----------



## bizzarobrian

Is this the licensed kit?


----------



## deadmanincfan

...smells like Ulysses and crew fighting a cyclops to me...coooooool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scary Terry

I called it....


----------



## hedorah59

Ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh... from what I can see that looks ever so cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58

bizzarobrian said:


> Jack the Giant Killer?


That was my guess too!


----------



## SUNGOD

Wow! That base and figures is ultra cool:thumbsup: And what we can see of the monster looks rather splendid too. I don't want to jump to conclusions but it does look a bit Cyclopsy. 

It's definitely not Jack the Giant Killer though as that was set in Cornwall England and those figures look Greek to me.


----------



## bizzarobrian

*It`s not this Cyclops!*


----------



## bizzarobrian

*This link mite help us if it`s a cyclops. *

http://www.spout.com/members/0/tags/cyclops/MemberTagFilms.aspx


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> Is this the licensed kit?


No...The licensed kit will debut at Wonderfest and we will get to vote on which kit we will want to see made first:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

So we don`t get to pick?


----------



## bizzarobrian

Could be a scene from the story "Homer`s Odessey"


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> So we don`t get to pick?


Yes we get to pick which is made FIRST...Here's what Scott Had to say...
Hi Denis
Well whatever or whomever it is, there will be a vote for the 2010 tooling dollars, between public domain Monster #1 and licensed Monster #2 beginning at WF. 
You may like the next prototype even more....

S.

So the one we like best will get tooled first and the second choice gets made next year!
A win/win situation in my books:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph

Not even a teaser pic of the second prototype? 

Well, okay. we should be busy with Sinbad shortly. But...

Wonderfest can't come soon enough!


----------



## SUNGOD

When do we get to see the licensed monster teasers?


----------



## Hunch

That looks like it will make a nice diorama. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kit

I yearn for the days when product shots in public meant there was a product available for sale.


----------



## mcdougall

The other kit is the licensed one and it will make its' debut at Wonderfest,...something to anticipate
...and Kit says... I yearn for the days when product shots in public meant there was a product available for sale....That's kind of the benefit of these forums ... we are on the cutting edge of all the information that is availible almost as it happens...Years ago, only inside traders would have this type of information and would know 6 months to a year in advance so that they, as distributers, could order the product in...Today, computers have put us all in the front row center...I know a lot of us like instant gratification and have come to expect it...but in a sense, to me, the anticipation of these kits is half the fun:thumbsup:...and as George Harrison said...All Things Must Pass...these kits will be in our hands soon:thumbsup:








Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

hedorah59 said:


> Doh! There are people over at the Clubhouse chanting 'Gorgo, gorgo, Gorgo!' Could that have anything to do with it? Gorgo is pretty darned cool (So is the Moonsuit for that matter  )


Scott says Gorgo comes out after the Ghost & there will be a glow variant.And I just got this news from him now that Sinbad will be in the stores before WF !! :b.......


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> When do we get to see the licensed monster teasers?


No more clues & the licensed kit will be revealed at Wonderfest Bro!!


----------



## mcdougall

Hunch said:


> That looks like it will make a nice diorama. Looking forward to it.


Yes I believe this kit to be awesome....but Scott did say, wait 'till you see the Licensed kit he will be unveiling at Wonderfest...It might just Blow your socks off :thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:
DON'T GO AWAY...THERE"S MUCH MORE TO COME!!!


----------



## SUNGOD

Nothing like a few model based surprises!


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> http://www.spout.com/members/0/tags/cyclops/MemberTagFilms.aspx



Good links. I've got the Odyssey by Hallmark on dvd too and that has a Cyclops but I haven't got round to watching it yet.


----------



## hedorah59

bizzarobrian said:


> Scott says Gorgo comes out after the Ghost & there will be a glow variant.And I just got this news from him now that Sinbad will be in the stores before WF !! :b.......


Oooooohhhhh... A Glow Gorgo.... :woohoo:


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> Good links. I've got the Odyssey by Hallmark on dvd too and that has a Cyclops but I haven't got round to watching it yet.


My guess is that it is an original sculpt based on the story & after talking to Scott he just has alittle too much knowledge of the story if you know what I mean?


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> My guess is that it is an original sculpt based on the story & after talking to Scott he just has alittle too much knowledge of the story if you know what I mean?




Could be........and I think I know what you mean! And not forgetting the Cyclops on Monarchs poster which looked Harryhausenish with pointy ears and a horn. I hope if it is he looks like that.


----------



## mcdougall

There was a Theory a couple of years ago that THAT Poster in Question held the secrets to Monarchs' line up of kits....The poster depicts a kid building the Moonsuit surrounded by Monsters...Nosferatu is one of them and ...yes a Cyclops Monster is also in the group...Hmmmm
I'll try and scan and post a copy tomorrow....
Bwahahahahaha.....
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

I`d rather have a different Cyclops for once.


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> There was a Theory a couple of years ago that THAT Poster in Question held the secrets to Monarchs' line up of kits....The poster depicts a kid building the Moonsuit surrounded by Monsters...Nosferatu is one of them and ...yes a Cyclops Monster is also in the group...Hmmmm
> I'll try and scan and post a copy tomorrow....
> Bwahahahahaha.....
> Mcdee



I've never noticed he was building the moonsuit. It would be great if you can scan a copy as I can only find a small fuzzy picture when I do a search.


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> I`d rather have a different Cyclops for once.



Do you mean one that looks different from the Harryhausen one? I hope it's very similar as I've always wanted a Harryhausen cyclops but it would be cool if they could include 2 heads. One which looks like the Harryhausen type one on Monarchs poster and another which looks different. I'd also like maybe a choice of hands with one holding a big club.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Don`t take me wrong.I`m a huge Ray fan it`s just that the cyclops has been done to death.


----------



## Jimmy B

Agree - I could go for a new look Cyclops. Or even one of those creatures from "Equinox" like the Ape Creature or the Trog


----------



## SUNGOD

I can't see how it's been done to death at all. There's never been a plastic kit of Harryhausens Cyclops and this kit won't be exactly like that anyway, just hopefully similar.


----------



## hedorah59

I think he means its been done to death by the garage kit industry - there have been tons of them in resin, and Geometrics Vinyl Kit was licensed, widely available, and fairly reasonably priced.

I do agree with you, I'd love a styrene version of the Harryhausen Cyclops, along with every other Harryhausen creature!


----------



## SUNGOD

hedorah59 said:


> I think he means its been done to death by the garage kit industry - there have been tons of them in resin, and Geometrics Vinyl Kit was licensed, widely available, and fairly reasonably priced.
> 
> I do agree with you, I'd love a styrene version of the Harryhausen Cyclops, along with every other Harryhausen creature!







Definitely. I'm looking forward to Monarchs Cyclops (if it is a Cyclops of course, we still don't know for sure) but I'd love to see a Harryhausen line in styrene. Giants from Jack the Giant Killer would be cool too.


In reply to what bizz says, well yes bizz the Cyclops has been done before in vinyl or resin...but......that's vinyl or resin bizz not styrene.


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> I've never noticed he was building the moonsuit. It would be great if you can scan a copy as I can only find a small fuzzy picture when I do a search.


I took Photos of my poster...








Here is the kid building the Moonsuit...
By the way the







kids' name is Jack...
and here is a closeup of what may be out surprise kit!?!








...and the other ad in a Poster Scott sent me a few years ago...









When I look at all the other clues in the poster...my imagination flies
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Here is some more early swag from Monarch...
Nosferatu art work by Gary Makatura








The 'Exploded Nossy' box...








and the group...








....
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

Who is too say that it is even a cyclops.We could all be on the wrong track completely.


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> Who is too say that it is even a cyclops.We could all be on the wrong track completely.


Possibly...but Scotts' coy response...
I'm sorry Denis, I'm not familiar with a cyclops. Is that a monster? I will consult Wiki.

Scott

...makes me think we are (hopefully) on the right track:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P.

Don't be TOO sure.


----------



## mcdougall

Todd P. said:


> Don't be TOO sure.


You're right Todd...nothing written in stone...
Well whatever IT is that's tearing these warriors apart.....
...Looks pretty cool to me:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

Thanks for posting the pics Mcdee. The model he's making is similar to the moonsuit but has a few differences. The funny thing is quite a few of those characters such as the mummy, invisible man, Frankenstein and Nosferatu have already been done. Shows how long I haven't seen that pic for.


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> Thanks for posting the pics Mcdee. The model he's making is similar to the moonsuit but has a few differences. The funny thing is quite a few of those characters such as the mummy, invisible man, Frankenstein and Nosferatu have already been done. Shows how long I haven't seen that pic for.


Hey no problem, Sungod...yeah many have been made and many more to come:thumbsup:







...
I think the Ghost would be so cool in Glow Plastic...under a Black light it would look spectacular!...
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

The Ghost is a must in glow. Plus glow transparent......or glow see-through but frosted so it disguises the pins etc inside.


----------



## SUNGOD

Looking at that photo, I wonder how tall those figures are? Scott said the kit would be about 9 inches so maybe they're about 2 and a half?


----------



## mcdougall

I think your estimate is pretty close, and another thing I've noticed, now I could be very wrong here but looking at the warriors and their eyes...it almost looks to me like they are looking at the beasts face...if the guy being held in the Monsters left hand is looking at the Monsters face as is the *************...the orientation of one of these guys is wrong...that or could this Monster have two heads?...Hmmmm.......
























....Like I said...I could be very wrong on this idea, but you never know
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

I would imagine if it's a Cyclops he'd have just the 1 head but could be. He might be a Byclops!


----------



## Hunch

Not that theres anything wrong with that.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Assuming it is a cyclops.


----------



## SUNGOD

Not that it's Jack the Giant Killer but remember there was a cool 2 headed giant in that.


----------



## Kitzillastein58

SUNGOD said:


> Not that it's Jack the Giant Killer but remember there was a cool 2 headed giant in that.


That would make for a very cool kit, but I believe the two headed giant in Jack the Giant Killer had hoofs rather than ordinary feet.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

Kitzillastein58 said:


> That would make for a very cool kit, but I believe the two headed giant in Jack the Giant Killer had hoofs rather than ordinary feet.
> 
> Kitz' :wave:



That's right, both the giants did. They're supposed to be making a new Jack the Giant Killer movie too.


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> That's right, both the giants did. They're supposed to be making a new Jack the Giant Killer movie too.


I thought that 2 headed beast was too cartoony looking.The dragon was cool though.


----------



## bizzarobrian

I have the feeling that this kit is based on a story or book.Not just films are public domain.I`m sticking to Homer`s Odessey.


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> I thought that 2 headed beast was too cartoony looking.The dragon was cool though.




I love all the creatures in Jack. Unfortunately certain bits of the film suffered from substandard effects for the time with bad matt lines etc. I did read about the reasons why but I can't remember what was said. I'll have to do a bit of searching to find out.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Probably budget problems!! lol


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> Probably budget problems!! lol




Most probably. I just did a search on Jim Danforth and it looks like the original puppets are in a bit of a.......sorry state unfortuntely...



http://www.animateclay.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=9255


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> Most probably. I just did a search on Jim Danforth and it looks like the original puppets are in a bit of a.......sorry state unfortuntely...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.animateclay.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=9255


Wow ...They look scarier now than they did in the original movie
Mcdee


----------



## louspal

They look like primitive, idols or something used in a pagan ritual... Cool!


----------



## bizzarobrian

A poor man`s Harryhausen. lol


----------



## SUNGOD

I thought Danforth had died a while back but it seems he's still thankfully with us. His earlier animation wasn't up to the standards of Harryhausen but he did some great animation in When Dinosaurs Ruled the Earth.


----------



## mcdougall

Just got a quick note from Scott...Progress is being made!...Wonderfest is just a few weeks away... May 15-16, ...should be interesting to see what cool kits will be on display on the old Monarch table...and we all get to vote on the new kit for 2010...Sinbad just around the corner and of course...This Guy! :thumbsup:








Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B

Thought I read earlier in this thread Sinbad should be on the shelves 'Before' Wonderfest. This being less than a month before I'm ringing one up?


----------



## mcdougall

Jimmy B said:


> Thought I read earlier in this thread Sinbad should be on the shelves 'Before' Wonderfest. This being less than a month before I'm ringing one up?


Yep Jimmy, That's what Scott said !
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Just got a quick note from Scott...Progress is being made!...Wonderfest is just a few weeks away... May 15-16, ...should be interesting to see what cool kits will be on display on the old Monarch table...and we all get to vote on the new kit for 2010...Sinbad just around the corner and of course...This Guy! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcdee



Cool! We'll have to have 1 teaser about the other kit before though


----------



## louspal

Where is Sinbad?


----------



## Auroranut

mcdougall said:


> Just got a quick note from Scott...Progress is being made!...Wonderfest is just a few weeks away... May 15-16, ...should be interesting to see what cool kits will be on display on the old Monarch table...and we all get to vote on the new kit for 2010...Sinbad just around the corner and of course...This Guy! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcdee


Denis, your dio's looking FANTASTIC!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
This one's the best pic yet!! Very spookety.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

When and where do we get to vote on the next Monarch kit for 2010?


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Chris  A real lobor of Love there, and hope to get back to it after my work schrdule gets a little more back to normal:freak:
...last I heard louspal, the boxes and instructions were in production and are being married up with the kits in China...
...and James... Scott said that we will all be able to vote when both are unveiled at wonderfest...probably on the Monarch website:thumbsup:
I'm as eager as anyone to get my claws on these beauties...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

At Wonderfest.


----------



## SUNGOD

Looks like the Jack the Giant Killer remake got the greenlight today....


http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEtilCvyCYRrxw


----------



## bizzarobrian

I hope Singer does a better job with it then he did on Superman.He ghost directed parts of Jackson`s King Kong while Jackson had health issues.


----------



## mcdougall

*Release Update!*

Just got this update from Scott Mckillop...
Hey Denis
Just to bring you up to date, the Sinbad production will have its first chance to breathe fresh North American air at Wonderfest. 
Seems like a nice enough place for the second Monarch kit to be released.

Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

BTW...I asked Scott if the PD kit and the Licienced kit would be there as well as how we go about voting for our Fav, and his reply reads...
Hi Denis
All will be there, the voting will be hosted by one our favorite neighbors on his well known website. TBA.

Scott

So as the title says...Cool News!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mrmurph

Definitely cool news, Mcdee!
Thanks for keeping us in the loop.
Lot's of good stuff heading our way in the next few months!


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah mrmurph, you're right!
Scott is trying very hard to get us our kits...
but dealing with China...Oy vey!...
I did happen to ask for another teaser pick ...his reply was, and I'm not surprised...
I can't show anymore without totally giving away the surprise. It's less than one month until WF so you'll just have to have your 30 days til Christmas countdown.

So hang you're stockings with care...
ol'St.Nick soon will be there!
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

Screw making it a surprize!! lol


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> Screw making it a surprize!! lol


Your parents must have just loved you at Christmastime
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> I hope Singer does a better job with it then he did on Superman.He ghost directed parts of Jackson`s King Kong while Jackson had health issues.




I haven't seen Superman so can't comment on that but I didn't realise he ghost directed parts of Kong. At least he's worked on some good films then.


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Yeah mrmurph, you're right!
> Scott is trying very hard to get us our kits...
> but dealing with China...Oy vey!...
> I did happen to ask for another teaser pick ...his reply was, and I'm not surprised...
> I can't show anymore without totally giving away the surprise. It's less than one month until WF so you'll just have to have your 30 days til Christmas countdown.
> 
> So hang you're stockings with care...
> ol'St.Nick soon will be there!
> Mcdee




Never mind, we'll get to see it soon. Any more ideas what it is?


----------



## rkoenn

Scott is coming to Wonderfest and setting up a Monarch table I have read? I just looked at the dealer listing which came out today and didn't see Monarch on the list. Hopefully that is an oversight or error? What's up McDee?


----------



## mcdougall

Scott says he will definately be there,as he has for the past few years, with the release of Sinbad and the two kits we all get to vote on for production:thumbsup:...I don't know why he's not on the dealers list, could be an oversight...
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn

There were three or four other vendors complaining that their names weren't on the list either. Sounds like they didn't scrutinize the names close enough when posting the list but at least we have a fairly good idea of who is going to be there.


----------



## Todd P.

Scott says he'll be there with all his goodies. However, at present, Monarch doesn't have a dealer's table. That will change if a vacancy opens up.


----------



## mcdougall

rkoenn said:


> There were three or four other vendors complaining that their names were on the list either. Sounds like they didn't scrutinize the names close enough when posting the list but at least we have a fairly good idea of who is going to be there.


Just spoke with Scott and I Quote...
I will be in the "B" room. WF is expanding. The list is not yet up to date

So no worries :thumbsup: He will be there!
Wish I could be...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Well Wonderfest is just one week away...and with it will be all kinds of cool announcements, from some Great Model companies...Moebius, Atlantis, Round 2 and Monarch just to name a few...I had an opportunity to email Scott yesterday (to try and get another clue ) told him that I plan on attending next years event and he had this to say :
[From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: Wonderfest !
Date: Thu, 6 May 2010 16:02:46 +0000
.... all is on track. WF will be fun as always. And remember with sinbad's release, we can start the 60 day count down clock until the ghost release. Calgary to Louisville, hmmm, long haul. But you would love the show.

Scott/FONT]

I'd love to be there this year but can't make it...
Hope someone attending will be our eyes and ears there and has access to the internet to keep us informed as to the New Announcements :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

So much for Sinbad being out "before" WF.


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> So much for Sinbad being out "before" WF.


Yeah Scott announced this on April 24 (post #335) dealing with China wasn't always ideal...
But Wonderfest is next Saturday ! ...and I for one, am pretty excited about the release of Sinbad as well as the countdown to the Ghost...not to mention the surprise kits :thumbsup:
Keepin' the faith baby !....
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I thought the Ghost was on the same ship as Sinbad....
I've really got to do something with my information processing skills....:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## louspal

Auroranut said:


> I thought the Ghost was on the same ship as Sinbad....
> I've really got to do something with my information processing skills....:drunk:
> 
> Chris.


Even if they are on the same ship they would want to wait at least 60 days to build-up some anticipation from modelers to goose sales (Although after 2+ years it's just a matter of how fast they sell out).


----------



## SUNGOD

It'll be interesting to see what the the licensed and unlicensed models will be.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah, I'm still guessing, but I think this guy...









is fighting this guy...








http://cgi.ebay.com/Famous-Monsters...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483a7cd213

What do you guys think?...I might be wrong, chances are I am, but hell it's fun to speculate 
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Yeah, I'm still guessing, but I think this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is fighting this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Famous-Monsters...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483a7cd213
> 
> What do you guys think?...I might be wrong, chances are I am, but hell it's fun to speculate
> Mcdee




Cool picture! Haven't seen that before.


----------



## bqeman

Brings back memories: Forrest Ackerman & Famous Monsters of Filmland.
I used to collect it religiously when I was young.

As to the prediction ... looks like it could well be spot on.


----------



## RMC

ok .when is the ghost from monarch gonna be availible ????????


----------



## derric1968

RMC - scroll up to post number 348 and you shall have your answer.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Maybe.Ask Scott. lol


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> Maybe.Ask Scott. lol


I DID...AND HE SAID...
.... all is on track. WF will be fun as always. And remember with sinbad's release, we can start the 60 day count down clock until the ghost release. 

.....ahem....'scuse me...I hate yelling...but Biz, ol' chap...this was mentioned in post #348 as derric68 has just pointed out to RMC and has been mentioned before as well... so the kits are coming...

Yeah that issue of Famous Monsters is the 1968 Yearbook and when I saw it I thought that he just might be the critter responsible for those Warriors perils...just a guess, mind you...but you never know ...
Mcdee


----------



## scooke123

I had a resin kit of that one years ago - never built it and traded it off - would be cool to have a styrene version!
Steve


----------



## Tim H.

I remember that guy, that'd be neato! Is there a market for non-movie monsters? That could be a lot of fun.


----------



## SUNGOD

I might be wrong but I don't think it is that. The legs and feet look a bit different for a start.


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> Cool picture! Haven't seen that before.


Here is Scott`s reaction to this picture. 

Cool monster, I will have to consider that one, one day in the present, er....I mean....future...yeah, that's right


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> I might be wrong but I don't think it is that. The legs and feet look a bit different for a start.


Yeah Sungod, you are probably right, This is purely a guess upon my behalf...I just feel it is a two headed Monster of some sort and my reasoning is the way the warriors are looking at whatever it is they are fighting and this picture is the closest thing I could find...








well on the bright side ...we'll all know in a few short days:thumbsup:
Anyone else care to hazard a guess ??? ... come on... wild speculation can be stress relieving !
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

Read my last thread McDee sounds like Scott mite be backing you up.


----------



## mcdougall

Oh I read it Biz...But sometimes our good friend Scott talks in riddles
That's what I like about him...very coy at times... and always leaves you guessing...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

Nothing like a few riddles to keep us all speculating! Those guys seem to be Greeks or Spartans (or from around that Mediterranean area and time period) so it still could be a Cyclops. If it's a Cyclops I shouldn't imagine he would have 2 heads (but you never know). As I said, it definitely isn't Jack the Giant Killer as that was set in Cornwall and that doesn't look like the giants from that and neither do the 3 little geezers.......so er............it's a giant.....of some sort.


----------



## SUNGOD

And of course not forgetting the licensed monster. Any ideas on that?


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> And of course not forgetting the licensed monster. Any ideas on that?


Well I had always hoped it would be The Fly...but Scott said it wasn't...the suspense is killing me, but Wonderfest is just 3 days away and so we'll soon all know...Why do I feel like a kid at Christmas???
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

Unless that's one of Scotts riddles. There's so many other things it could be. It could be a B movie monster seeing as the license would be cheaper.


----------



## mrmurph

Ah McDee, I would have guessed the long hoped for The Fly, too. 
I'm thinking like Sungod now, that it must be a cool B movie monster. And there are so many of those to choose from!
What ever it is, I want multiple copies: One to ruin/build, one to stash until my skills improve, and at least one to admire in the box. 
Christmas in May, indeed!


----------



## bizzarobrian

I still think you hit the nail on the head McD.There may have been some suttle changes to make it totally PD.


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> I still think you hit the nail on the head McD.There may have been some suttle changes to make it totally PD.



I think the giant's the PD figure. It could still be the Fly but there again....would you describe the Fly as a monster? I personally hope for something stop motion like a Harryhausen monster but so many films out there!


----------



## bizzarobrian

I know Scott was saying The Fly was in his sights.


----------



## mcdougall

Well Lads...never giving up I sent this email to Scott today...

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: 'Twas the night before...the night before...Christmas...er... I mean Wonderfest...
Date: Wed, 12 May 2010 09:20:00 -0500

Hi Scott, just wanted to wish you all the Best at Wonderfest!...have a safe and cool trip...
...any last minute hints?...Hey, you can't blame me for trying ...
The model world awaits in anticipation...
Cheers and Godspeed
Denis 


and Scott replied...
From: scott mckillop ([email protected]) 
Sent: May 12, 2010 11:44:56 AM 
To: Denis McDougall ([email protected]) 

Hi Denis

Haha, no more hints..it is too close to spoil it now.

scott


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

....So looks like we will learn all the answers to our anticipations this weekend at Wonderfest...I hope there is an onsite reporter, so to speak, that will keep us updated and in the loop of things :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

Yep, we need those reports!


----------



## mcdougall

mrmurph said:


> Ah McDee, I would have guessed the long hoped for The Fly, too.
> I'm thinking like Sungod now, that it must be a cool B movie monster. And there are so many of those to choose from!
> What ever it is, I want multiple copies: One to ruin/build, one to stash until my skills improve, and at least one to admire in the box.
> Christmas in May, indeed!


Well last year at Wonderfest this WAS on the Monarch table...







...so you never know...
...and if these are for sale there this weekend...









Then the 60 day countdown begins for this baby!...









ooohhhh....are we there yet? 
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

Hard to believe that was a year ago.


----------



## bizzarobrian

He was leaning towards The Fly.I suggested conversion extra pieces cause I prefer the critter in Return of the Fly.He`s bad ass!


----------



## Jimmy B

Updates? Anyone?


----------



## mcdougall

*Wonderfest info!!!*



Jimmy B said:


> Updates? Anyone?


Just got this in from Wonderfest...Hi Denis
I have the sculpt for the Cyclopes "Polyphemus" from the Homer epic tale, The Odyssey, at the show. Polyphemus is battling Odysseus. A second greek has been wounded and lies at the feet of the cyclopes, and a third greek is in mortal peril within the clutches of the cyclopes.

The licensed property is War of the Colossal Beast courtesy of Rainbow Entertainment. This kit has not yet been designed. 

Rob Mattison will host the vote off, at MMR.

Sinbad is a three color kit, and the Toronto arrival date is June 2. Therefore the Ghost arrival date is Aug 2. I had hoped the Gorgo test shot would have been ready in time for the show as promised but unfortunately it is slated to arrive a few days later, which does me no good for WF, . I am aiming for a U.S. Thanksgiving release date for Gorgo. 

Thanks Denis

Scott

I guess the shipment got delayed...
Either way ...it's full steam ahead
Denis:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD

I don't have any interest in the Colossal Beast I'm afraid (just a guy in a loincloth and a disfigured face) but GREAT news about the Cyclops. Some of our guesses were right after all Any pics of the Cyclops anyone?


----------



## bqeman

I think Colossal Beast could rock


----------



## derric1968

SUNGOD said:


> I don't have any interest in the Colossal Beast I'm afraid (just a guy in a loincloth and a disfigured face)


Well, the Colossal Beast _could_ be a fun fun kit if done right, but I have to agree with Sungod's take. Just a disfigured bald guy in a loin cloth. Without even seeing either sculpt, the Cyclops is the *heavy favorite* to get my vote! It's going to be interesting to see the results of the voting. My instincts say Cyclops wins by a landslide, but perhaps I underestimate the appeal of the Colossal Beast.

Then again, I would also vote to get The Fly before the Colossal Beast, but that's just my humble opinion. If only it were possible to vote for The Fly as a write-in candidate...


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

mcdougall said:


> ...The licensed property is War of the Colossal Beast courtesy of Rainbow Entertainment.


Well, well, well, looks like I called this one TWO YEARS ago!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=219087

I bet ya'll thought I was crazy. :freak: Crazy like a FOX! :dude:

Monarch comes through again!

~RK~


----------



## SUNGOD

derric1968 said:


> Well, the Colossal Beast _could_ be a fun fun kit if done right, but I have to agree with Sungod's take. Just a disfigured bald guy in a loin cloth. Without even seeing either sculpt, the Cyclops is the *heavy favorite* to get my vote! It's going to be interesting to see the results of the voting. My instincts say Cyclops wins by a landslide, but perhaps I underestimate the appeal of the Colossal Beast.
> 
> Then again, I would also vote to get The Fly before the Colossal Beast, but that's just my humble opinion. If only it were possible to vote for The Fly as a write-in candidate...




Shame I have to be negative on my 1000th post but I thought this kit was going to "blow our socks off"? I know some people will like it and it pains me to say it as Monarch's coming out with some nice kits (hopefully) but I can't really think of many more boring subjects than the Colossal Beast. Maybe it's one of Scott's favourites?


----------



## Jimmy B

Yep - the Colossal Beast is just a guy in a loin cloth with a disfigured face. Maybe or maybe not holding a bus over his head. A pretty bland kit..... That I will jump at the opportunity to buy at least 2 of the minute it hits the shelves! Same goes for the Fly, same goes for an all new Clopsy
But first things first - Sinbad in Toronto June 2. So when does that put Sinbad in the hands of good ol' New Jersey native Jimmy B? Even more anticipated what about the Ghost? Aug 2 in Toronto = when in NJ?


----------



## bizzarobrian

I did guess the cyclops from Homer`s Odessey earlier.  Technically we`re getting 2 Cyclops kits.


----------



## mcdougall

Jimmy B said:


> Yep - the Colossal Beast is just a guy in a loin cloth with a disfigured face. Maybe or maybe not holding a bus over his head. A pretty bland kit..... That I will jump at the opportunity to buy at least 2 of the minute it hits the shelves! Same goes for the Fly, same goes for an all new Clopsy
> But first things first - Sinbad in Toronto June 2. So when does that put Sinbad in the hands of good ol' New Jersey native Jimmy B? Even more anticipated what about the Ghost? Aug 2 in Toronto = when in NJ?


No worries Jimmy B, You could throw a rock from T.O. to N.J., so you'll probably get 'em before I do out here in the Rockies , If I remember correctly (and I seldom do) ahem... Guys in Jersey had their hands on the Nossy kits about the same time the guys in Toronto had them...We just got to concentrate on getting them to good old North American Soil :thumbsup: Then I'll breathe a sigh of relief
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

We need pics of the new Monarch kits!!


----------



## mrmurph

I'm looking forward to more pics of the cyclops kit, and look forward to the Colossal Beast. I thought the Billiken version looked pretty darned good. And I imageine we'll be more enthused when we see a painted built-up prototype. [It'd be fun to have someone dangling from the bus]. Remember the old Ken Films box cover? Cool!

Thumbs up to both new releases!

Pitched the Zap-a-Gap and ready to grab a few tubes of Testors when Sinbad arrives.


----------



## SUNGOD

The pics in the other thread of Monarch at WF don't show the Cyclops. I thought it was going to be on display there?


----------



## bizzarobrian

mrmurph said:


> I'm looking forward to more pics of the cyclops kit, and look forward to the Colossal Beast. I thought the Billiken version looked pretty darned good. And I imageine we'll be more enthused when we see a painted built-up prototype. [It'd be fun to have someone dangling from the bus]. Remember the old Ken Films box cover? Cool!
> 
> Thumbs up to both new releases!
> 
> Pitched the Zap-a-Gap and ready to grab a few tubes of Testors when Sinbad arrives.


Thanx to Monarch for taping the B movie market! Long overdue.Getting tired of all the rehashing of Universal monsters.


----------



## mcdougall

This was just posted by DinoMike...from the Monarch Table at Wonderfest:thumbsup:




DinoMike said:


> Monarch Cyclops prototype. There's 1 more soldier figure that goes in his hand that isn't in the pic. Same for the Cyclops' loincloth and Odysseus' spear.


Cool
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59

I give a thumbs up to all of them!


----------



## mcdougall

hedorah59 said:


> I give a thumbs up to all of them!


Agreed...
















Both of these kits will be on my shelf:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B

mcdougall said:


> No worries Jimmy B, You could throw a rock from T.O. to N.J., so you'll probably get 'em before I do out here in the Rockies , If I remember correctly (and I seldom do) ahem... Guys in Jersey had their hands on the Nossy kits about the same time the guys in Toronto had them...We just got to concentrate on getting them to good old North American Soil :thumbsup: Then I'll breathe a sigh of relief
> Mcdee


 
Great News Mcd - I'll be marking off the calander:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> This was just posted by DinoMike...from the Monarch Table at Wonderfest:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> Mcdee




That *is* cool!:thumbsup: What a superb looking sculpt!


----------



## OzyMandias

I really love the Polyphemus sculpt. I'm looking forward to that kit! The Colossal Beast??? Not a subject I would have imagined popularity for. I was really hoping for The Fly. Still I know Scott will apply his 'Monarch Magic' (Tm) and the kit will be first rate.

Any news about the Dracula/Hyde Monster Scenes?


----------



## SUNGOD

They saved the best for last! It looks Harryhausenesque but still original.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah Sungod, I really like the looks of this kit :thumbsup:
...and it is going to be very interesting to see how the voting goes...
Either way both will be made... it's just a matter of which is first...Like I said, I'll get both kits as soon as they are availible...
...a couple of weeks and Sinbad will float ashore from China and I hope the Monarch floodgates begin to open...the Ghost, Gorgo, Cyclops, Collossal Beast,the Fly, the Moon Suit...I can't help but wonder what we will have in our hands a year from now???...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

So when do we get to start voting? Hmmmmmm?????


----------



## mcdougall

Our good Buddy Rob Mattison and Monster Model Review are going to officiate the voting procedure ... so I expect he will get that up and running very soon...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

PM for you, Denis... :wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

mcdougall said:


> This was just posted by DinoMike...from the Monarch Table at Wonderfest:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> Mcdee


Anyone notice the Prehistoric Scenes stuff behind this kit table? What was that all about?

MMM


----------



## DinoMike

MonsterModelMan said:


> Anyone notice the Prehistoric Scenes stuff behind this kit table? What was that all about?
> 
> MMM


 Alas, no Prehistoric Scenes stuff is forthcoming. Was just a display of the old stuff, unconnected (as far as I know, anyway) with any kit reissues.


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Yeah Sungod, I really like the looks of this kit :thumbsup:
> ...and it is going to be very interesting to see how the voting goes...
> Either way both will be made... it's just a matter of which is first...Like I said, I'll get both kits as soon as they are availible...
> ...a couple of weeks and Sinbad will float ashore from China and I hope the Monarch floodgates begin to open...the Ghost, Gorgo, Cyclops, Collossal Beast,the Fly, the Moon Suit...I can't help but wonder what we will have in our hands a year from now???...:thumbsup:
> Mcdee



It'll look awesome painted up that. Very realistic poses and it looks even better than I thought it would. Funnily enough when I first saw it I thought that looks amazing but I think the Cyclops should have some clothing otherwise people might make jokes................of course I missed the bit about the separate loincloth.


----------



## bizzarobrian

He`s a hermaphidite. lol


----------



## bizzarobrian

*Painted Ghost*

Anyone get a pic of the painted version?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

There is no painted version. 
~RK~


----------



## Kitzillastein58

I'm looking forward to both of these kits especially The Colossal Beast in styrene. I only hope that Scott will keep bringing us more of the "B" movie monsters in the future. I would love to see a She Creature kit in styrene someday, and it's a very refreshing change from the usual group of monster's over and over again.
Three cheers and a :woohoo: to Monarch Models! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian

I`d like to know when those Cyclops pics where taken.He doesn`t have the scaling detail on his body like the teaser pics & maybe the finished one has a loin cloth.He`s missing the dude in his hand & the warriors have helmets in these full kit shots & the spear is missing.


----------



## DinoMike

bizzarobrian said:


> I`d like to know when those Cyclops pics where taken.He doesn`t have the scaling detail on his body like the teaser pics & maybe the finished one has a loin cloth.He`s missing the dude in his hand & the warriors have helmets in these full kit shots & the spear is missing.


 They were taken at Monarch's table at Wonderfest. The loincloth parts, spear and guy-in-the-hand were in the box. Kinda hard to take a pic of those in-place as they'd need to be glued on, and that can't readily be done with the prototype parts at this stage of the game.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Roy Kirchoff said:


> There is no painted version.
> ~RK~


I thought I read in another thread that there was a painted version of the Ghost on the Monarch table.Maybe just a dream.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Sorry, I didn't read the title of your response.

http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f291/sabres21768/Wonderfest 2010/

Monarch table manned by Gary M. page 7, 4th row down.


~RK~


----------



## mcdougall

Here are a few shots of the Monarch table...



























Mcdee
Whoa Big Pictures


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> I`d like to know when those Cyclops pics where taken.He doesn`t have the scaling detail on his body like the teaser pics & maybe the finished one has a loin cloth.He`s missing the dude in his hand & the warriors have helmets in these full kit shots & the spear is missing.




If you look closely he does appear to have scaling detail.


----------



## SUNGOD

We know Yeagher sculpted the Colossal Beast but did he do the Cyclops as well?


----------



## Todd P.

Jeff did not do the Cyclops.


----------



## SUNGOD

Todd P. said:


> Jeff did not do the Cyclops.



Any ideas who it was?


----------



## Todd P.

Errr ... nothing on the record, except that I'll say I know he's good. Sorry, that's the best I have right now.


----------



## OzyMandias

I love the pictures, thanks for posting them. That is some choice paint work on the Ghost and I'm pleased to see the Dracula/Jekyll Hyde box still on the table next to the Fly.

I'm doing a Wayne's World riff here on one knee... "They will be mine, Oh yes They Will be mine!"


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Bruce:wave:.
I can't wait to see that Fly kit come to fruition!! 
The MotM kits are gonna be great too. It'd be even better if Revell were to do the molding.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Gorgo looks pretty cool.....

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias

Hey Chris, I knew you'd be lurking in the wings on one knee too. :thumbsup:

The one thing I think we all have learned on this life long modelling journey is to cultivate patience, what do you reckon? 

I know we talked about this at length but don't you just get that "Aurora" feeling looking at those kits on the table? My wallet's hurting already...


----------



## OzyMandias

Auroranut said:


> Gorgo looks pretty cool.....
> 
> Chris.


Yes he does. Just a little smaller than I had imagined him, but still very cool. My Son is craving Gorgo above all the kits, but he likes the rest too. He said I could build them. Aint he the sweetest!


----------



## Auroranut

I love this renaissance and renewal of our side of the hobby mate!! 
Right now patience is definitely a virtue! We've got a lot of cool stuff headed our way and I can't see any reason to rush it. It's not like we haven't got enough to build..........

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias

Amen to that Brother, Amen...


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> We know Yeagher sculpted the Colossal Beast but did he do the Cyclops as well?


No...the Cyclops sculpted by Matt Manit.
...and I see Rob just posted a thread about this kit with areal cool picture c/w loincloth
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> No...the Cyclops sculpted by Matt Manit.
> ...and I see Rob just posted a thread about this kit with areal cool picyure c/w loincloth
> Mcdee




Saw it earlier and he's a talented sculptor alright!


----------



## mcdougall

Anyone know what other kits he's sculpted?
...because this guy seems pretty talented!
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

Here's some dinosaurs he's sculpted.....

http://megalania.tripod.com/manit.html


----------



## bizzarobrian

Nice work! I wouldn`t be surprised if he does the Colossal Beast.Scott is not using Yeagher`s.Don`t know the back story to that.


----------



## MartinHatfield

Okay, my breath is not being held. But where is the Sinbad kit? Unless it was supposed to dock in Louisiana, then it is supposed to be here in the U.S.A.


----------



## mcdougall

MartinHatfield said:


> Okay, my breath is not being held. But where is the Sinbad kit? Unless it was supposed to dock in Louisiana, then it is supposed to be here in the U.S.A.


I just emailed Scott for any news, not 10 minutes ago, as soon as I hear anything I'll post it here when I get home from work:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P.

Most recent date I heard is that the kits will dock in Toronto on June 7.


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> Nice work! I wouldn`t be surprised if he does the Colossal Beast.Scott is not using Yeagher`s.Don`t know the back story to that.




Maybe Yeagher didn't like the idea of sculpting a bald bloke in a nappy (diaper to you North Americans)


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe Yeagher didn't like the idea of sculpting a bald bloke in a nappy (diaper to you North Americans)


But he did sculpt one for Monarch but they are not using it.


----------



## bizzarobrian

mcdougall said:


> I just emailed Scott for any news, not 10 minutes ago, as soon as I hear anything I'll post it here when I get home from work:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


If it arrives here from China today it`s pretty fair to say it will take awhile to hit the shops unless your Moses. lol


----------



## Spockr

*Come right in ...*



bizzarobrian said:


> If it arrives here from China today it`s pretty fair to say it will take awhile to hit the shops unless your Moses. lol


'U do know *anyting* can happen don u? We can make a few calls and dis little baby will be downa coast tonight'. 
we can make dis happen if u got da cash'...

just sayin...


----------



## mcdougall

Scott emailed me back the following...
Hi Denis

I haven't received official word yet, but at least we know he is very close.

Scott

So we know it's seafaring voyage is very close to its' end...
...Kinda like the night before Christmas...
Mcdee


----------



## MartinHatfield

mcdougall said:


> ...Kinda like the night before Christmas...
> Mcdee


And we will be lucky to see either model by that time I suspect.


----------



## mcdougall

MartinHatfield said:


> And we will be lucky to see either model by that time I suspect.


Well on that statement Martin...I suspect you'll be wrong 
Mcdee


----------



## MartinHatfield

mcdougall said:


> Well on that statement Martin...I suspect you'll be wrong
> Mcdee


And on that statement McD...I do hope that I am, but my hopes have been dashed before. I'm sorry, but I am not much of a positive thinker when it comes to Monarch and their release schedule. I want to be proven wrong.


----------



## mrmurph

I'm going to stand at the edge of Puget Sound by the docks, arms crossed, until the ship arrives. (Or maybe not).


----------



## mcdougall

MartinHatfield said:


> And on that statement McD...I do hope that I am, but my hopes have been dashed before. I'm sorry, but I am not much of a positive thinker when it comes to Monarch and their release schedule. I want to be proven wrong.


Deep down I do know how you feel, Martin...
But Keep the Faith :thumbsup:
These have been on the Ocean for the past few weeks and their imminent arrival is close at hand....really...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I totally agree Denis.
Shipping holdups can't be helped sometimes. It's out of the hands of Scott and in the laps of the gods.
Sinbad is the new kit I'm most hanging for but I have absolutely no problem waiting for however long I need to.

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD

bizzarobrian said:


> But he did sculpt one for Monarch but they are not using it.





I know, that was my poor attempt at humour As I said, I personally find the Collossal Beast a highly boring subject (unless it has something that grabs me...it will most probably be the only Monarch kit I won't buy) but I wonder why they aren't using it? Yeagher's a fantastic sculptor so I'd guess there's no problem with his work.


----------



## bim1204

*monarch mania*

scott and monarch is on to something great , i am truly waiting for sinbad because he captured that aurora style while at the height of greatness , i hope they continue with the series and maybe do a pirate or some classic adventurer , that being said iam am also feeling bittersweet as sinbad will be great , and that will just make the next wait a whole lot longer , gotta bang em out like moebius or polar lights did !!! just my thoughts thanks jimmy


----------



## Jimmy B

In all due respects in my opinion (which has the net value of a cup of coffee) I think announcing the 2 new kits does more harm than good. Now we're seeing the Cyclops test shot (and that is a fantastic sculpt) and hearing of the Colossal Beast (despite some negative feedback I'd grab the CB in a heartbeat).
But now we're left scratching our head wondering what's up with the 3 older announcements(??).
I'm an accountant, not a marketing expert, but I would think take the approach: "Hey let's get the Sinbads, Ghosts and Gorgos (oh my) on the shelves then say 'If you like that wait til you see this!' ". I'm not trying to slight Scott's effort's and I appreciate what he's trying to do for the hobby. But at the end of the day, half a dozen promises and one release is going to leave a sour taste.
Again just MHO.


----------



## Buc

Agree. Enuff with the new announcements. Just adds to all the 
bitching down the road.


----------



## SUNGOD

Well I'm really glad the Cyclops has been announced and we've had a look at it but again, I hope it doesn't take years for it to come out and of course I hope Monarch get's back on track with it's release schedule.


----------



## bizzarobrian

We all have to understand that Monarch is a 2 man operation.It`s difficult for them to be able to control the work in China without moving there.The Ghost is a prime example.


----------



## rkoenn

bizzarobrian said:


> We all have to understand that Monarch is a 2 man operation.It`s difficult for them to be able to control the work in China without moving there.The Ghost is a prime example.


And I believe that at least one of those two, Scott, is a full time doctor as well. That would definitely impact how much time you can assign to your 
"secondary" endeavor. And also remember I believe he is financing it as well so I am sure there is much effort put into the financial side of it. Infinite money can get anything done but a limited budget makes things take longer with more careful management necessary. I believe this is more of a labor of love than a real financial payoff for him.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Buc said:


> Agree. Enuff with the new announcements. Just adds to all the
> bitching down the road.


Well said, Buc; the kits we already have and haven't built yet are surely more important than all the 'announcement kits' put together! There's so much announcing going on here that built-up kit threads only last a day or two, while announcement threads last for much longer!:dude: Go figure!:drunk:


----------



## Buc

Actually, it's the annoying sense of entitlement that some of these
yahoo's display that bugs me. 

Scott's doing a great thing... by himself... yet, some nim-rods DEMAND
it's not good/quick/detailed/elaborate/ enough to their liking.


----------



## Spockr

Buc said:


> Actually, it's the annoying sense of entitlement that some of these
> yahoo's display that bugs me.
> 
> Scott's doing a great thing... by himself... yet, some nim-rods DEMAND
> it's not good/quick/detailed/elaborate/ enough to their liking.



Monarch's products are fabulous. I have 3 Nosferatu(s), I'll have 3 Sinbad(s) when they hit the market in a few weeks, I'll have 3 Forgotten...

I'll be patient and ok with that because I'm a model builder. People say "Good things come to those who wait". In Monarch's case its more appropriate to say "Great things..."

Regards,
MattL

"Good fortune is not an entitlement"


----------



## DocJam00

You know, it can be a little frustrating waiting,....but marketing wise, we have talked more about these models that aren't here yet then some we actually have....

I applaud the efforts of this company to bring out great models. I have enough kits to do while I am waiting for their next releases.

Doc


----------



## mcdougall

I just spoke with Scott and he's as anxious as any of us are about Sinbads' arrival...He is just waiting for the call telling him they have docked...and believe you me...he'll let us know the moment he knows :thumbsup:
...I suppose it's like waiting for a package to come in the mail, ...and I know you all know what that is like 
Mcdee


----------



## bqeman

Even tho' Monarch decided against using it, any chance we'll ever get to see Jeff Yeager's Colossal Beast sculpt?


----------



## mcdougall

Now that's a good question :thumbsup: I'll see what Scott has to say about it and post the results here
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows

from the clubhouse
http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=75283


----------



## deadmanincfan

I don't have access to the Clubhouse  ...what's it say, Rob?


----------



## Bwain no more

John Tucky, owner/operator of GK company XO Facto, has posted pics of Jeff's finished sculpt (which is INCREDIBLE, BTW) and indicates a possible limited release as a resin kit. Very dynamic sculpt with a great diorama base featuring power lines and a damaged transmission tower. Jeff himself has posted on this thread, and also indicates a desire to see it produced.:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## bizzarobrian

bqeman said:


> Even tho' Monarch decided against using it, any chance we'll ever get to see Jeff Yeager's Colossal Beast sculpt?


It`s up to Jeff.Scott told me that Jeff is free to show pics of his sculpt.Scott has no pics of the sculpt.


----------



## mcdougall

The photo is out there ...I got this from Photobucket...








Cool Huh?
Mcdee

http://instantsfun.es/


----------



## Spockr

*Thats awasome!!!!!!*

Love to see that kit hit the light of day in styrene or any format. Its about as cool as it gets in this genre.

Its been forever since I saw that film. Can somebody tell me how he got that towel wrapped around his waist? Was that part in the film? I always found it kinda strange that a crazed mutant giant would be concerned about being um "modest" 

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Kitzillastein58

mcdougall said:


> The photo is out there ...I got this from Photobucket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Huh?
> Mcdee


That looks just plain cool as hell to me! I'd love to see more of the B monsters made into kits like this one. Man, I can't wait till this comes out. 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian

Spockr said:


> Love to see that kit hit the light of day in styrene or any format. Its about as cool as it gets in this genre.
> 
> Its been forever since I saw that film. Can somebody tell me how he got that towel wrapped around his waist? Was that part in the film? I always found it kinda strange that a crazed mutant giant would be concerned about being um "modest"
> 
> Regards,
> MattL


It`s never explained.It`s probably a giant canvas tarp.


----------



## bizzarobrian

mcdougall said:


> The photo is out there ...I got this from Photobucket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Huh?
> Mcdee


Friggin Sweeeeet!! Wonder why Scott isn`t using it.


----------



## OzyMandias

I'm no expert, and I have no 'insider info' but perhaps the cost of tooling this kit might be prohibitive based on the return anticipated. 
Don't get me wrong, I think it's a magnificent sculpt. However, the interest in the subject matter is somewhat more limited than the topics we know that Monarch is currently working on.


----------



## bizzarobrian

It`s so elaborate that it probably would be too expensive to produce.Cryin shame though.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Any idea who's going to be doing the sculpture, then? Matt Manit, the new kid on the block? Or a future draft pick?


----------



## bqeman

That sculpt is incredible. I'm betting it would sell out. Scott could thin out the base a little to save costs because the figure rocks.


----------



## SUNGOD

Nice sculpt as expected from Yeagher (I can't imagine him ever doing a below par sculpt) but alas not a subject I find very interesting.


----------



## Hunch

Too bad Scotts not using that sculpt. Gonna be tough to beat it in my opinion.


----------



## pugknows

deadmanincfan said:


> Any idea who's going to be doing the sculpture, then? Matt Manit, the new kid on the block? Or a future draft pick?


 Yep, Matt Manit should be working on it right now.


----------



## bizzarobrian

It does look pricey to produce.


----------



## Jimmy B

Fantastic sculpt! I hope it sees the light of day but who knows. For all of those who think this kit's "Just a bald deformed guy in a diaper" still feel the same way?


----------



## SUNGOD

Jimmy B said:


> Fantastic sculpt! I hope it sees the light of day but who knows. For all of those who think this kit's "Just a bald deformed guy in a diaper" still feel the same way?




I for one do yes. As I said, the actual sculpt is superb (I didn't think it would be anything less from Yeagher) but when I think of all the other subjects they could do, this one just leaves me cold. I never found the film very interesting either. I remember thinking years ago when I was a kid.....what a boring monster.


----------



## ChrisW

That is one amazing, colossal sculpt. A shame for it not to be used - I love the scale base and the fact that it's not the typical bus over the head.
And remember, Dracula is just a man in a cape, Dr. Jekyll only a man in a lab coat, the invisible Man, only a guy in bandages and a top coat!


----------



## Jimmy B

Forgotten Prisoner just a skeleton with a bad wardrobe, Hunchback just an ugly guy with scoliosis, Witch was just an ugly chick,...

True though the movie wasn't that exciting, especially when he was transparent in most of the full body shots


----------



## mrmurph

I wasn't too keen on Sinbad when it was announced. But a cool sculpt and awesome built ups do wonders for my motivation.

As for that Colossal sculpt - WOW!


----------



## SUNGOD

ChrisW said:


> That is one amazing, colossal sculpt. A shame for it not to be used - I love the scale base and the fact that it's not the typical bus over the head.
> And remember, Dracula is just a man in a cape, Dr. Jekyll only a man in a lab coat, the invisible Man, only a guy in bandages and a top coat!




Well you could use that argument about many things but it's all personal taste I suppose. I'm not a fan of Lugosi's Dracula but even I might be tempted by the upcoming Moebius kit as it's atmospheric and based (loosely) on Bram Stokers brilliant story. Same with the invisible man which is based on the film and HG Wells superb story. They all have that something (visual interest?) which to me the CB doesn't have.


----------



## SUNGOD

mrmurph said:


> I wasn't too keen on Sinbad when it was announced. But a cool sculpt and awesome built ups do wonders for my motivation.
> 
> As for that Colossal sculpt - WOW!



Same here, but when I saw it I changed my mind.


----------



## ChrisW

SUNGOD said:


> Well you could use that argument about many things but it's all personal taste I suppose. I'm not a fan of Lugosi's Dracula but even I might be tempted by the upcoming Moebius kit as it's atmospheric and based (loosely) on Bram Stokers brilliant story. Same with the invisible man which is based on the film and HG Wells superb story. They all have that something (visual interest?) which to me the CB doesn't have.


Really, I was being facetious - hence the smiley face. Like you said it can be applied to just about any thing - its all a matter of taste and emotional investment. But it also is an appreciation of the art. I'd sooner buy an interesting kit (sculpture) of a piece I wasn't familiar with, than a lackluster representation of a more familiar subject. Again, it all comes down to taste. Nice we have so many selections these days to cater to our diverse tastes!


----------



## Jimmy B

Being the monster kit junkie I am there's few I'd turn down. Regardless of weather or not I liked the movie or source. Hell I was psyched to buy the Polar Lights "American" Godzilla before it got cancelled.


----------



## SUNGOD

ChrisW said:


> Really, I was being facetious - hence the smiley face. Like you said it can be applied to just about any thing - its all a matter of taste and emotional investment. But it also is an appreciation of the art. I'd sooner buy an interesting kit (sculpture) of a piece I wasn't familiar with, than a lackluster representation of a more familiar subject. Again, it all comes down to taste. Nice we have so many selections these days to cater to our diverse tastes!



It is!


----------



## SUNGOD

Jimmy B said:


> Being the monster kit junkie I am there's few I'd turn down. Regardless of weather or not I liked the movie or source. Hell I was psyched to buy the Polar Lights "American" Godzilla before it got cancelled.





That Godzilla would have been a really cool looking kit. Shame it never saw the light of day.


----------



## mcdougall

A little update from Scott...
Hi Denis

I hope to have positive confirmation this very week. And news regarding the ghost very shortly too (good news).

Scott

Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall

What's that expression..."Slow boat from China"...
But it is encouraging to know that it ought to be here this week:thumbsup:
Sinbad and the Ghost will be very welcome!
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59

Yes! Very welcome indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## Matthew Green

Forgive me but THIS is how you do kits! Wow...Fantastic! totally awesome!


----------



## mrmurph

Tap dancing away in the PNW. 
Thanks for the update!

WOOT!


----------



## mcdougall

....As soon as I hear anything I will post it right here :thumbsup:
and believe me when I tell you, Scott has been as frustrated at all this waiting as anyone has been.....
.........but I have a strong feeling that all this waiting is about to end...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan

I'll just go and select my paints now... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B

Well when it rains it pours. It looks like Sinbad should hit shelves early July. I just read over on the Moebius site its the same for Wonderwoman, Superboy and The Raider and MAYBE the MoM Creech.
I think I better start collecting aluminimum cans in a shopping cart or something because there will indeed be some extra July spending.
Bring the Fireworks!!


----------



## mcdougall

Jimmy B said:


> Well when it rains it pours. It looks like Sinbad should hit shelves early July. I just read over on the Moebius site its the same for Wonderwoman, Superboy and The Raider and MAYBE the MoM Creech.
> I think I better start collecting aluminimum cans in a shopping cart or something because there will indeed be some extra July spending.
> Bring the Fireworks!!


I've got all those on Pre-order too 
Gonna need more glue:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mhorm

Did anyone else see this write up on CultMan? Scroll down to find Sinbad.
http://culttvman.com/main/?paged=4


----------



## MonsterModelMan

According to Scott via Facebook...

_"Sinbad's ship finally docks in Toronto, Friday June 25th, with spices and other riches from the far east."_ 

MMM


----------



## mrmurph

Toronto? Dang, I was hoping to meet him down at the dock.
Ah well.
Won't be long now!


----------



## otto

Wow, I guess he should have arrived today! I'm sure he'll be in hobby shops soon.


----------



## mcdougall

*And Now For The News You"ve Been Waiting For>>>*

I wrote to Scott today...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: How's it goin' eh?
Date: Sat, 26 Jun 2010 14:26:39 -0500

Just read on Facebook that our Sailor is just about done his journey of the 7 Seas and is docking somewhere up the St Lawrence... any Truth to that rumour?
Cheers!
Denis

and Scott replied....
Hi Denis
Yes Sinbad has landed safely ashore in Toronto. Once he fights his way past the G20 riot police, he will head to the rest of North America with exotic spices and gold treasure from the far east. Mr Ghost should now be 60 days from that date.

Scott


Very COOL NEWS indeed:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

At last!:thumbsup: The Sin has landed!


----------



## mcdougall

Yep I can smell the styrene already...This is going to be one cool summer:thumbsup:
Sinbad has Arrived!!!
Mcdee


----------



## otto

Ohhh ye of little faith, what say ye now? Bwwaaaa haaahaaa, I knew it would show up at some point. I'm sure it will be well worth the wait, and as good a kit as Nosferatu in ease of assembly and fine details and physical proportions.


----------



## Auroranut

It's a pity I can't get mine directly from China. It'd be cheaper and I'd have them before you guys......:tongue:

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias

So say we all Chris!!!


----------



## mcdougall

You guys know the RULES...
In order for any kit to go to Australia...
it must circle the Globe at least Twice....Sheeesh
Mcdee:tongue:


----------



## Auroranut

....that's what I figured......

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias

Yep, to paraphrase Luke Skywalker; "If there's a bright centre to the (modelling) Universe, we're on the 'continent' it's farthest from!"


----------



## Auroranut

Ya got that right Bruce!!

Chris.:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

We're relying on you Canadians to do the first 'shop purchased' build you know


----------



## mrmurph

Well if this news doesn't make you really happy, you must be a vehicle guy. ;-)


----------



## bizzarobrian

SUNGOD said:


> We're relying on you Canadians to do the first 'shop purchased' build you know


Well right now they have that retarded G8 & G20 Summit going on so I wouldn`t hold your breath waiting for us Bro,


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> Well right now they have that retarded G8 & G20 Summit going on so I wouldn`t hold your breath waiting for us Bro,


Hmmm Scott did mention that...
Hi Denis
Yes Sinbad has landed safely ashore in Toronto. Once he fights his way past the G20 riot police, he will head to the rest of North America with exotic spices and gold treasure from the far east. Mr Ghost should now be 60 days from that date.
Scott

...Well screw 'em...They'll have to wait until the Boat's unloaded just like the rest of us ...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I still reckon Scott could supply us downundernarians with shipping directly from China.....:tongue:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Chris if there is anything I can do to help get these kits to you faster...let me know man:thumbsup:
I'm hoping to see Sinbad posted on his online store soon...
http://monarchmodels.net/webstore/
Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B

Even if its a bit pre-mature, I'm checking the on-line shops every day to see if the "pre-order" status is removed. Honestly can anyone remember the last time a figure kit generated this much anticipation prior to its release? Maybe Gigantic Frankenstein but I don't think so.
Gawd what's it going to be like when the Ghost touches shore?


----------



## deadmanincfan

Jimmy B said:


> Even if its a bit pre-mature, I'm checking the on-line shops every day to see if the "pre-order" status is removed. Honestly can anyone remember the last time a figure kit generated this much anticipation prior to its release? Maybe Gigantic Frankenstein but I don't think so.
> Gawd what's it going to be like when the Ghost touches shore?


Torches, Frankenstein rakes, and UTTER PANDEMONIUM!!!!


----------



## mcdougall

Jimmy B said:


> Even if its a bit pre-mature, I'm checking the on-line shops every day to see if the "pre-order" status is removed. Honestly can anyone remember the last time a figure kit generated this much anticipation prior to its release? Maybe Gigantic Frankenstein but I don't think so.
> Gawd what's it going to be like when the Ghost touches shore?


It's Gonna be Cool...








Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

You're a tease Denis....
I thought you'd have it built by now!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

MORE COOL NEWS FROM SCOTT...
Hey Denis

Sinbad sails to new ports of call through out North America, after the weekend.

There are 12 kits per case. 

Scott

Hmmmmm....sounds like a case may be in order...
They're going to make Great Christmas gifts:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Sometimes I think you're the one that keeps these guys in business!!

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian

You missed me last year ....... lol


----------



## Spockr

Auroranut said:


> Sometimes I think you're the one that keeps these guys in business!!
> 
> Chris.


These are out now? eHhhhh...'Yeah well I'll take five'...

Best to you Scott. Thanks for bringing this home. Great product. It doesn't get much better! Thanks

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Auroranut

.....all good things come to he who waits....

Chris.


----------



## Spockr

Auroranut said:


> .....all good things come to he who waits....
> 
> Chris.


For some people 'patience is a virtue'. For me its more of a 'learned reaction'. But as you say this was worth the wait.


----------



## mcdougall

mcdougall said:


> MORE COOL NEWS FROM SCOTT...
> Hey Denis
> 
> Sinbad sails to new ports of call through out North America, after the weekend.
> 
> There are 12 kits per case.
> 
> Scott
> 
> Hmmmmm....sounds like a case may be in order...
> They're going to make Great Christmas gifts:thumbsup:
> Mcdee
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sometimes I think you're the one that keeps these guys in business!!
> 
> Chris.


No... not just me Chris, all of US! I'm just a Monarch Fanatical Fan :thumbsup:
Getting Nosferatu was the closest thing to that feeling I got when I opened my First Aurora kit all those years ago...and when Scott sent me The Ghost in Feb. to add to my dio...it blew my mind...That proved to me that he was actually doing this because he loves these kits and not just for the money. I knew through emails, his utter frustration trying to get these kits out to us and he recieved a lot of 'Bad Press' from some, but kept on strokin'.....I admired that in him and through this thread, tried to focus on the positive...
Time goes by anyway and the inevitable will come to pass...and soon we'll be comparing build ups of Sinbad...and different painting techniques and maybe even a bash or two:thumbsup:....and before you know it The Ghost!
Always 'Keep the Faith Baby!!!'
Cheers Guys!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Another quick update about the Monarch online store...
Hi Denis
Yep, , the monarch online store will be updated to allow sinbad purchases. Thank you for the patronage.

Scott

http://monarchmodels.net/
...Will probably be updated after the long weekend :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn

I think everyone here has plenty of kits to build in their stash. So it never bothered me when Scott didn't get them out to his original plans. And I have always realized that doing this as a second job with only personal financing and dealing with the Chinese manufacturers has to be a big headache. I told him at Wonderfest I realize what he is going through and appreciate the heart burn. So I have never complained about delivery dates as I can wait without being bored. Too many people see the announcement of a new product and want it in their grimy mits immediately. They don't have any inkling of what it takes to actually get any of these kits out. They ought to sit down and think about the process sometime and realize that designing, prototyping, building up the molds and injection equipment, dealing with suppliers, packaging, etc. is a time consuming very involved process. Be thankful someone is willing to take a chance and do it at all.


----------



## Auroranut

What he said......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD

Hopefully he's fought off the anarchists at the G20 riot (why do they always hold those summits in big cities?).


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> Hopefully he's fought off the anarchists at the G20 riot (why do they always hold those summits in big cities?).


All for SHOW... (I personally think they should hold these meetings in Antartica for many reasons and all of them good)
....and speaking of Sinbads' Independence...
HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY!!!
JULY 4,2010!
To all of my American friends:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

mcdougall said:


> All for SHOW... (I personally think they should hold these meetings in Antartica for many reasons and all of them good)
> ....and speaking of Sinbads' Independence...
> HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY!!!
> JULY 4,2010!
> To all of my American friends:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Thank you, Denis! I actuall have the day off from work and am taking advantage by grillin' up some ribs and enjoying a couple of adult libations! :thumbsup: Hope your day is going well!


----------



## OzyMandias

Happy 4th to all the Stateside modellers! I'll drink a few with you in about an hour or so... The Sun's well over the yardarm by then!


----------



## Jimmy B

I pre-ordered Wonderwoman and Sinbad from Mega on the same order
In what I'm hoping is great news, I received an Email from Mega Friday indicating the order # such&such was shipped. 
I'm hoping this is to Say Sinbad's arrived and shipping. I don't think they'd send just the Wonderwoman portion of the order. I Emailed C/S for clarification but keep fingers crossed!


----------



## Jimmy B

Sorry - for the False Alarm guys. Mega hit me back already. Sinbad's still forthcoming


----------



## mcdougall

Just in from Scott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Denis

Finally Sinbad is in hand, and the shipments to our favorite distributors begins this morning!

It will take a couple of weeks for the hobby stores to be stocked but my end of the shipping will be complete by the end of next week.

Scott


VERY COOL NEWS!!!
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn

And now ladies and gentlemen for your building pleasure, may we present Sinbad the Sailor. Soon to be followed by the Ghost of Castle Mare. (I hope, that is the one I am looking forward to the most)


----------



## louspal

"Gentlemen (and lady), Start your Dremels"!


----------



## djnick66

Im not holding my breath here...


----------



## MonsterModelMan

mcdougall said:


> Just in from Scott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Denis
> 
> Finally Sinbad is in hand, and the shipments to our favorite distributors begins this morning!
> 
> It will take a couple of weeks for the hobby stores to be stocked but my end of the shipping will be complete by the end of next week.
> 
> Scott
> 
> 
> VERY COOL NEWS!!!
> Mcdee


I had originally posted something else but I'm going to retract my thoughts and keep them to myself...

Thanks McDee for the update.

MMM


----------



## mcdougall

:woohoo:Yeah I'm pretty stoked about this kit and now it's here:woohoo: (with the Ghost to follow):thumbsup:
...Should be getting an Email from the CultTVman any time now:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

djnick66 said:


> Im not holding my breath here...


I don't see any need to hold ones breath.............Do You?

















Scott just sent me the above picture:thumbsup:
Man I want one of those cases
Mcdee


----------



## getter_1

Yay! More modeling goodness.


----------



## mrmurph

I went to my local hobby shop last weekend, hoping that Sinbad had docked. Ah well.
Walked out with another Nosferatu. I hate to leave that place empty handed! ;-)


----------



## Auroranut

mcdougall said:


> I don't see any need to hold ones breath.............Do You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcdee


Nice haul Denis!!
Did you leave some for everyone else?......

Chris.


----------



## Jimmy B

mcdougall said:


> Just in from Scott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Denis
> 
> Finally Sinbad is in hand, and the shipments to our favorite distributors begins this morning!
> 
> It will take a couple of weeks for the hobby stores to be stocked but my end of the shipping will be complete by the end of next week.
> 
> Scott
> 
> 
> VERY COOL NEWS!!!
> Mcdee


Here's a question I'm sure several members want to ask but are afriad to because they think its a 'stupid question' so I'll ask. When you say 'distributer' are say for example Megahobby and Cult's sites 'distributers', 'retailers' or both? Just want to understand the process.


----------



## Todd P.

The major distributors are Stevens International, HobbyTyme and probably a couple others I'm forgetting. Larger customers such as CultTVMan, Doll & Hobby and MegaHobby, I don't know if they get theirs from the same sources as many of the rest of us or direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## deadmanincfan

So, Todd...have you gotten your Pegasus vinyl fix yet?


----------



## djnick66

A distributor is a wholesaler... Stevens International, Great Planes, Horizon Hobby Distributor, Imex, MMD Military Model Distributor, etc. Some of them sell direct to the public. For example, Great Planes (wholesale) is the same as Tower Hobby (retail mail order).


----------



## hedorah59

Auroranut said:


> Nice haul Denis!!
> Did you leave some for everyone else?......
> 
> Chris.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> I don't see any need to hold ones breath.............Do You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott just sent me the above picture:thumbsup:
> Man I want one of those cases
> Mcdee



LOL! It's a bunch of Sinbad kits!


----------



## bizzarobrian

Waiting to hear back from Scott on when this will come available on the Monarch site.Sigh


----------



## Dr. Brad

I still hope that somehow, someday, the moonsuit will see the light of day. But, that said, I know it was going to be more challenging than originally thought!


----------



## bizzarobrian

bizzarobrian said:


> Waiting to hear back from Scott on when this will come available on the Monarch site.Sigh


Just heard back from Scott.Shipments went out to hobby shops this week & should be received by the end of next week.Sinbad won`t be available through the Monarch site until August.He doesn`t want to screw these hobby stores over for business.We`re getting closer Brothers!! I`ll wait till August & get mine directly from him. :hat:


----------



## xsavoie

Yes we should be grateful for Sinbad,but the Moonsuit is definitely on many modelers minds.I bet several copies of the Moonsuit would be bought by several modelers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P.

Scott has also confirmed that these kits arrived shrink-wrapped. Remember three years ago when he got the first shipment of Nosferatu kits and the little keys were floating all over creation? I think he came close to a heart attack that day.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Todd P. said:


> Scott has also confirmed that these kits arrived shrink-wrapped. Remember three years ago when he got the first shipment of Nosferatu kits and the little keys were floating all over creation? I think he came close to a heart attack that day.


I still have mine & all the keys are still there. lol


----------



## Spockr

*Frightening Lightning Strikes*



Todd P. said:


> Scott has also confirmed that these kits arrived shrink-wrapped. Remember three years ago when he got the first shipment of Nosferatu kits and the little keys were floating all over creation? I think he came close to a heart attack that day.



I have three of the GITD Nosferatu kits so that means I have 42 of those little keys..and somehow now with the knowledge of that; I suddenly feel ....stronger...and ...safer


----------



## Chinxy

So any idea when CultTVMan (Steve) will get them? I've pre-ordered mine through Steve. :thumbsup: 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall

Chinxy said:


> So any idea when CultTVMan (Steve) will get them? I've pre-ordered mine through Steve. :thumbsup:
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


I imagine it won't be long...Sinbads' status has changed on CultTVmans' site from Pre-order to the Coming Soon Page:thumbsup:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Coming-Soon_c_10.html
Getting Cooler all the time:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

bizzarobrian said:


> Just heard back from Scott.Shipments went out to hobby shops this week & should be received by the end of next week.Sinbad won`t be available through the Monarch site until August.He doesn`t want to screw these hobby stores over for business.We`re getting closer Brothers!! I`ll wait till August & get mine directly from him. :hat:


Each kit comes with a new collectors postcard + more!! He didn`t tell me what the "more" is.


----------



## mcdougall

Well earlier today I was talking to him and Inquired about a Glow kit and his reply was ... Glow...glow...glow...what's that?
....so you never know with Scott 
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

mcdougall said:


> Well earlier today I was talking to him and Inquired about a Glow kit and his reply was ... Glow...glow...glow...what's that?
> ....so you never know with Scott
> Mcdee


Maybe a preorder for a glow Ghost? I know there is a glow variant coming for Gorgo.


----------



## SUNGOD

I wonder when we'll get Sinbad over here. A month or two at least I should imagine. I can wait a bit longer though.


----------



## mcdougall

bizzarobrian said:


> Each kit comes with a new collectors postcard + more!! He didn`t tell me what the "more" is.


Is it a Postcard like this?....










Aren't there 5 cards in this series? Seems to me I read this on the Monarch Fan Club on Facebook...Brian aren't you the President of this Club?
Please enlighten us :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian

mcdougall said:


> Is it a Postcard like this?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't there 5 cards in this series? Seems to me I read this on the Monarch Fan Club on Facebook...Brian aren't you the President of this Club?
> Please enlighten us :wave:
> Mcdee


Nope.Just a member.


----------



## mcdougall

I was talking to Scott yesterday and said to him Exciting times Man!...Sinbad, the Ghost, any chance of seeing Gorgo or the MOTM Jrkyll/Hyde-Dracula kits in the near future?? To which he replied...
You will see them all in the very near future. It pours when it rains.
Scott

So it looks like things are taking shape and Sinbad Heralds a bunch of New Monarch kits:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Excellent news McDee! :thumbsup:
Like everyone else, I'm looking forward to all of these, and I think Scott is doing a great job. It's Quality that counts, and Scott is going above and beyond to make sure we get nothing but the best. 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian

Kitzillastein58 said:


> Excellent news McDee! :thumbsup:
> Like everyone else, I'm looking forward to all of these, and I think Scott is doing a great job. It's Quality that counts, and Scott is going above and beyond to make sure we get nothing but the best.
> 
> Kitz' :wave:


I just got a good deal on Sinbad from Ebay.$23 Cdn. & $8.93 S & H Cdn.


----------



## Kitzillastein58

bizzarobrian said:


> I just got a good deal on Sinbad from Ebay.$23 Cdn. & $8.93 S & H Cdn.


Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

CultTVman will have it in stock tomorrow and has upgraded his site:thumbsup:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/
Good Times:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

bizzarobrian said:


> Each kit comes with a new collectors postcard + more!! He didn`t tell me what the "more" is.


Got my Sinbad today from Megahobby...and no collector's postcard was included...but there WAS a lot of wonderful styrene parts just waiting to be assembled and painted...:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall

What do I Love about Monarchs' Sinbad?























































Where do I start...? Well the first thing that struck me as awesome was Sinbads' face, real character...reminiscent to an Earl Flynn look ...very charasmatic and overwhelming..
Team that up with his dynamic pose and you have an intense moment of battle frozen in time. 
The one thing I always loved about the Aurora kits was the base, to me that set the scene and complimented the feature model, Sinbads' base blows my mind... The Budda head and stone column are bold and predominant and are only enhanced with the gnarled tree stump and branches along with the onlooking Lizard and probably the BEST Spider sculpt I've ever seen, and Scott I've seen them all ! The Snake slithering around the Column and over the pitcher adds vibrancy to an already action packed scene !
...Last but not Least ...that Severed Arm...Wow, whoever or whatever Sinbad is doing battle with, our hero is winning...
I also like the different colours the styrene is cast in, the crisp detail that each piece boasts right down to the beautifully detailed easy to read and follow instructions all packed in a sturdy colourful box, which by the way is a keeper and really should be made availible as a POSTER ! (hint)...
....so what do I love about this kit? ..........EVERYTHING !...and the fact that it is Very Cool !
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

The Jackson's chameleon is a VERY cool addition...not your typical lizard! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD

You're making me all jealous as I won't be able to get mine for at least a month or two because of a few debts. The sculpting on those parts look even better than what I've seen before looking at those photo's..


----------



## mrmurph

Awesome post, McDee. Thanks for sharing your detailed pics. 
My LHS claims this is coming in soon. Can't wait.


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Guys!...Hey check this out I got home today with another kit in the Mail...When I opened it up I had a Jade Budda staring at me...

















...and a...whatever color that is Spidey...
















I wonder if there are other colors???
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

That jade buddha has some cool possibilities Denis!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

What color were the Sinbad parts, Denis?


----------



## bizzarobrian

The severed creature arm is making me nutz! Nice detail on the back of the arm but if you attach it you want to see the severed part.What does a builder do?!


----------



## mcdougall

deadmanincfan said:


> What color were the Sinbad parts, Denis?


The figure of Sinbad was the same color in both kits...








I'm wondering if there are other colors used ?








For me this kit captures the feeling I had building the Bloodthirsty Pirates back in the 60's :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I wonder if the colour variations are intentional?

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Was there any markings on the box that might be a way to see what color kit you may have got? That seems kind of like the chaser idea that PL did but with no clear window.

Maybe Scott can tell us...Denis? Any word from him?

MMM


----------



## rkoenn

My kit has the darker green and red/brown plastic. I have assembled most of the subassemblies and have primer on a couple of these parts. I was kind of hoping maybe I would be the first to post a completed Sinbad but there is another thread with a guy that is just about finished. But I am going to push this one a bit and see if I can't get it completed in the next couple of weeks. It doesn't look like that difficult of a kit to build and paint.


----------



## dklange

Auroranut said:


> I wonder if the colour variations are intentional?
> 
> Chris.


I talked with Scott and Gary at Wonderfest about the different colors... from what I remember... Scott preferred one set of colors and Gary preferred the other... and, as far as I remember there's only the two combinations. Just for the heck of it.


- Denis


----------



## SUNGOD

Nice colours. I can see the appeal of building them without painting them now.


----------



## mrmurph

Nice colors. Still can't compete with the fuschia Godzilla in my book. Even though the parts look great, they'll still look a lot better with paint on them.

Looking forward to the built-ups!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

SUNGOD said:


> You're making me all jealous as I won't be able to get mine for at least a month or two because of a few debts. The sculpting on those parts look even better than what I've seen before looking at those photo's..


 
That's roughly my timeframe too. Thanks for all the mouth-watering photos, everyone, making me very envious...


----------



## mcdougall

MonsterModelMan said:


> Was there any markings on the box that might be a way to see what color kit you may have got? That seems kind of like the chaser idea that PL did but with no clear window.
> 
> Maybe Scott can tell us...Denis? Any word from him?
> 
> MMM


I'll ask , but after a thourough search of the boxes I can see no indication of a color varience noted anywhere on the packaging, I suppose it's the luck of the draw
I'm not sure if they were made 50/50 or if indeed one color is rarer than the other as with the PL chase kits...no harm in asking 
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Got this response from Scott...

Hi Denis
The runs are split 50:50, no chase kits. The review was quite flattering. Sinbad is blushing. Thank you.
Scott

So it shouldn't be too hard to get both variations of this kit:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys

The kit can also be slightly modified to Captain Nemo from Alan Moore's League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.


----------



## deadmanincfan

BatToys said:


> The kit can also be slightly modified to Captain Nemo from Alan Moore's League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.


VERY cool idea! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Hmmmm....
The kitbasher in me really wants to team the Blue Sinbad base...









...up with this kit.....









as an underwater scene.... what do you think?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

That's an excellent idea Denis!! 
It'd look like he's swimming around a lost city.
You really come up with some cool scenarios!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> That's an excellent idea Denis!!
> It'd look like he's swimming around a lost city.
> You really come up with some cool scenarios!
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris :thumbsup: Looks like I'm in for a few more kits...
...Because I'd really like to do a dio of our Hero doing battle with a few of these guys...








...Anyone happen to know if anyone ever made a 1/8 Skeleton?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

We definitely need some 1/8 skeletons mate!! It'd be great if someone could produce 'em....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

...dem bones, dem bones, dem...plastic bones...


----------



## Auroranut

We need more styrene skellingtons!!....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Absotively posilutely we do!


----------



## Hunch

A multi pose evil looking skeleton kit would be great in 1/8 and 1/13! I'll be buying a lot of pain parlors just just to have the glow (I'm assuming) skeleton parts.


----------



## Auroranut

Same here Hunch!!
I have an almost full carton of Airfix skeletons just waiting for the day I can convert them into all sorts of subjects. They're 1/6. I'd love to see some in 1/8. 
I'd LOVE to see someone do a really creepy Grim Reaper. It's public domain so no license fees and as Denis said a while ago the Reaper would make an excellent subject!! Surely there's a great seller there if someone was to kit it....

Chris.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Funny enough I have an old Airfix skeleton kit. Can't remember what scale it is but I will dig it out and take a photo with Sinbad (once I get him assembled).


----------



## xsavoie

Well,Halloween is coming.Perhaps there will be,by chance,some 1/8th scale skeletons in some retail stores.


----------



## Auroranut

Xenodyssey said:


> Funny enough I have an old Airfix skeleton kit. Can't remember what scale it is but I will dig it out and take a photo with Sinbad (once I get him assembled).


The airfix skeleton is 1/6 scale.
It's my all time favourite skeleton with so many possibilities!
I have 9 of the last issue that came out and one of every single issue that's ever been released dating back from the early '60s. The original box is about 2/3 the size of the later issues and the kit's packed in there pretty tightly. I'll post a pic when I can dig them out but it might take quite some time....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Here's an Airfix skeleton I converted into a pirate. 
Sorry about the quality of the pic but it's the only one I have....










I've also converted a few into grim reapers but I don't have pics of them...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah...have to hit Michaels this weekend, I'm sure the Halloween stuff is out by now 
Maybe a Dollar store or two...bound to be a Skeleton or two creeping around somewhere...








Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

If you ever want Airfix skeletons Denis, they're here mate!:thumbsup:

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey

As for the Airfix skeleton being 1/6th scale when compared to Sinbad being 1/8th.

The Airfix skeleton could always be that of a Giant in the scene, or with a bit of kitbashing that of a demon skeleton...And with a bit more kitbashing of the skull how about a cyclops skeleton???


----------



## rkoenn

Auroranut said:


> The airfix skeleton is 1/6 scale.
> It's my all time favourite skeleton with so many possibilities!
> I have 9 of the last issue that came out and one of every single issue that's ever been released dating back from the early '60s. The original box is about 2/3 the size of the later issues and the kit's packed in there pretty tightly. I'll post a pic when I can dig them out but it might take quite some time....
> 
> Chris.


It looks like it took you a whole 5 minutes to post that pic! Quite some time....?????? LOL Cool looking skeleton though, thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks mate.
I cheated with the pic. It's one of the first pics I put in my photo album here. There's a long buried thread on it ("Pirate Skeleton") in the modeling forum.....
I don't have him anymore. He opted for cooler climes and now resides in Canada.

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias

mcdougall said:


> Thanks Chris :thumbsup: Looks like I'm in for a few more kits...
> ...Because I'd really like to do a dio of our Hero doing battle with a few of these guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Anyone happen to know if anyone ever made a 1/8 Skeleton?
> Mcdee


Here's some trivia for you guys. One of those skeletons in Jason and the Argonauts was actually the figure from 7th Voyage. That meant Ray only had to make 6 more for the Children of the Hydra. One of those bony chaps has already crossed swords with Sinbad!


----------



## OzyMandias

Chris, that pirate is awesome! What a blast from the past too. I had completely forgotten about those Airfix skeletons. I must have built one or two of the 60s versions that had come out. Did they ever release a glow version?

Question about the Pain Parlour while we are on the subject of bones; is the skeleton articulated at all?


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Bruce.
The last issue of the Airfix skeleton came with glow paint included. The kit's molded in white. All previous kits are molded in a bone colour. I think I have some spare glow paint from these kits if you want some.:thumbsup:
The original Renwal skeleton was glow in the dark. I can't recall the scale but it's the same skeleton that's part of the Visible Man kit. I think it's around 1/4- 1/5....
I don't know about the Pain Parlor skeleton. I imagine there'd be some articulation but I wouldn't know for sure....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> Thanks mate.
> I cheated with the pic. It's one of the first pics I put in my photo album here. There's a long buried thread on it ("Pirate Skeleton") in the modeling forum.....
> I don't have him anymore. He opted for cooler climes and now resides in Canada.
> 
> Chris.


Indeed he does, I'll have to post pictures this weekend (my camera is at work)Can't seem to find the right scale?








I told you we needed a Grim reaper kit









Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

mcdougall said:


> Indeed he does, I'll have to post pictures this weekend (my camera is at work)Can't seem to find the right scale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcdee


Awww... 
They're in love......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

mcdougall said:


> I told you we needed a Grim reaper kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcdee


Now THAT would be a great head for a new Grim Reaper kit!!
Excellent find Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> Now THAT would be a great head for a new Grim Reaper kit!!
> Excellent find Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


I agree Chris, You know I'm really baffled why more skeleton type kits haven't been made in styrene over the years...If you look at The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel Mare, it's still a good seller... even the re-pop is a highly sought out kit and they aren't selling for pennies either
That's one reason the Ghost of Castel Mare (I believe) will be a good seller.(He's 1/2 skeleton on his Mothers side)
Gotta love Skeletons:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn

I agree, skeletons are cool, especially when you were a kid. Skeletons spooked the heck out of me as a kid and I still think they make neat model kits, particularly with the ForgottenPrisoner and Ghost kits. Any later word on when the Ghost is going to hit the stores? I am really looking forward to that one, more than my work in progress Sinbad as good as he is. I have the Forgotten Prisoner still in a sealed box and have no intention of selling it no matter what price I could get. Well maybe if I got a thousand bucks I would sell it! 

Bob


----------



## Auroranut

Rats!! I've only got $999.95 in Paypal!! I guess I miss out.... oh well. I'll have to be happy with the one I have......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

mcdougall said:


> I agree Chris, You know I'm really baffled why more skeleton type kits haven't been made in styrene over the years...If you look at The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel Mare, it's still a good seller... even the re-pop is a highly sought out kit and they aren't selling for pennies either
> That's one reason the Ghost of Castel Mare (I believe) will be a good seller.(He's 1/2 skeleton on his Mothers side)
> Gotta love Skeletons:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I'm baffled too mate! I've always thought a Grim Reaper would HAVE to be a hit!! To be honest I can't see how a really spooky, well done reaper could fail....
The more we discuss skeletons the more I want to dig out a few and modify 'em... I already have too many kits on the go and Floyd and the Cage to finish in a week.... maybe I'll do another reaper after that...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

The Ghost kit should be availible around Sept 10 (that's 60 days since the arrival of Sinbad) I haven't heard anything to the contrary yet...
The FP kit sealed and Original 1966 Aurora...hmmmm...I wouldn't be surprised if it went for your asking price...I mean look at the Frog kit that just sold for $1049.00 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350372944650&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT
Never say never 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I recall a guy a while ago asking $1100 for a sealed square box FP kit that was mint. It was a Buy it Now and it wasn't there very long. 
I suppose absolutely factory fresh kits can fetch great money but I couldn't justify it.
On the other hand, if I was filthy stinking "just won Lotto" rich I would have grabbed the Frog at any price!! There's a lot more Prisoner than Frog kits in the world...

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias

Of all the 'mean 13' the Forgotten Prisoner was the one I wanted most. I was so pleased to finally grab a PL kit last year. I was lucky enough to find a copy of the Warren magazine that had his origin comic strip in it soon after. I'm surprised that Round 2 haven't given him the square box treatment as they have done for the witch and Quasimodo. I'd be all over a glow FP like a rash!


----------



## hedorah59

Its funny I was just at the hobby shop looking at the visible woman kit thinking 'This has a skeleton in it I could use'. Of course it is way too big for Aurora size, but it could be used for a cool stand alone piece :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Hey I wonder if Scott is reading any of this 
Well if he was or is ...Yeah The Grim Reaper...
I'd like to see.....would look a little like this...
THE GRIM REAPER!








BWAHAHA
...no liciense required...how many spooky skeleton kits have ever been done in styrene ...oh yeah ...ONE... The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel Mare...and after 44 years it is still selling strong for good money on ebay...
...and what a Great companion kit for the Ghost:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

*The Real reason they took so long*

Newly discovered evidence just emerging clearly shows the delay of Monarchs' kits was due to a small glitch at Canada Post......








Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Chris.


----------



## xsavoie

Oh yes,our very efficient canadian mailing system at work.One step forward,two steps back.


----------



## louspal

mcdougall said:


> The Ghost kit should be availible around Sept 10 (that's 60 days since the arrival of Sinbad) I haven't heard anything to the contrary yet...
> Mcdee


I'm curious if any "official" realese timeframe has been discussed/ announced? Mainly because Megahobby will not list it as a preorder w/out a communication to that end from Monarch.
Don't misunderstand me, I am more than busy now with flood of new figure kits, but like some others here, I preorder from them because they accept payment in advance of realese. That way I don't have to worry about being in a money crunch when they are availible.
(I also use Mega because they are in the NE US. Lower carbon shipping).


----------



## mcdougall

Haven't talked with Scott in a couple of weeks (Too busy working on Sinbad} but the last I heard...nothing had changed...I'll give him a Buzz after work today to see what's shaking...
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan

mcdougall said:


> Newly discovered evidence just emerging clearly shows the delay of Monarchs' kits was due to a small glitch at Canada Post......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcdee


What a crack up!!! ROTFLMFAO!:roll::lol:

That is funny!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall

Just thought I'd resurrect this from the DEAD...To add some closure...
Here are the pictures we've been waiting for Gang:thumbsup:









A sight worth waiting for....
The Ghost has arrived:thumbsup:
I Just ordered 2 kits from Monarchs' on line store!!!
http://monarchmodelcorp-com.securec19.ezhostingserver.com/index.cfm









Mcdee:wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

You must be a Facebook stalker! 

I saw the same pics on Scott's photo page!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall

MonsterModelMan said:


> You must be a Facebook stalker!
> 
> I saw the same pics on Scott's photo page!
> 
> MMM


Yeah :thumbsup:
This NEWS needs to be Broadcast Everywhere:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## OzyMandias

Ohhhhhh, isn't that the sweetest sight!


----------



## rkoenn

That box has been stuck on the conveyor belt like forever!!! Haven't ordered mine yet but it will be done soon. FINALLY!!!

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah Canada post is so LAME that they have to ANNOUNCE when they go on strike...or else no one would really notice
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy

I've got 2 preordered with CultTVMan (Steve)! Wonder when we will hear something?????????


----------



## SUNGOD

At last! Bring out the champagne!


----------



## SUNGOD

There's one on Ebay too.


----------



## mcdougall

Chinxy said:


> I've got 2 preordered with CultTVMan (Steve)! Wonder when we will hear something?????????


Me too!...I'm guessing they are in transit to him right now and as soon as he actually has them in his hands....he'll let us know:thumbsup:
I'm guessing he's going to be pretty busy shipping them all out
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy

Got some bad news! CultTVMan not shipping from 14-21 so that means I'm not getting my Ghost until I get back from my trip! Sad, just sad!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Ghost supposed to be here in Toronto Hobby Shops on Thursday or Friday. Will be getting a call as soon as it is in.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

I just ordered my Ghost from MEGA, plus the Gold Knight and the MFM spaceship, :thumbsup:!

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall

Roy Kirchoff said:


> I just ordered my Ghost from MEGA, plus the Gold Knight and the MFM spaceship, :thumbsup:!
> 
> ~RK~


Cool...Mega's selling them now too:thumbsup:
Check it out.... http://www.megahobby.com/TheGhostofCastleMare1-8MonarchModels.aspx

I'll bet these will sell fast!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

The Ghost is now for sale on Ebay...
http://cgi.ebay.com/aurora-MONARCH-...546?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2564b5f21a

...of course it's going for $10.00 more than most shops are charging
Mcdee


----------



## Solium

Well congrats to Scott! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch

Great news, gotta grab me two!


----------



## otto

Dang! just placed an order for kits ( 1st order in year) and its already shipped! Ahh well, I 'll order one in the next batch. Glad to see they made it across the pond ok. I'm sure this will be another 1st class kit!


----------



## rkoenn

Well Otto I did the same thing from Mega last Wednesday and my order is finally going out today I think. I asked them if I could add the Ghost but even though it is listed for sale on their website he said it would not be in for two weeks. I don't want to wait that long for my paints and things so will have to see where I will order from. I wonder if anyone actually has one in their hands yet? But I will definitely be picking one up soon. I remember something about Sinbad not selling as well as Scott had hoped. I wonder if there is any real concern about how quickly these might sell out?

Denis, do you know if this production run is the only one Scott has setup and whether there will be future runs or not?

Bob K.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Looks like its a race to see who gets the first Ghost!!


----------



## xsavoie

The problem with trying to grab a Ghost is that you never seem to be able to get your hands on one.I'm sure this kit is going to be one hot seller.:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I picked up 2 Ghost kits today from my LHS in New Jersey!

Do I win?!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## mrmurph

mcdougall said:


>



Oooooooooooo!!!!!! [And you may quote me!]

Thanks for sharing the pics, McDee,


----------



## SUNGOD

Great to see those pics! 

So next is Gorgo I take it..............and then hopefully.......the Cyclops.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

And by the way, the kit is not bagged...pieces are loose in the box (_again_).

However, the box is shrinkwrapped which is good!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy

SUNGOD said:


> Great to see those pics!
> 
> So next is Gorgo I take it..............and then hopefully.......the Cyclops.


Thats correct, one new kit per year.

Randy


----------



## TAY666

mcdougall said:


> The Ghost is now for sale on Ebay...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/aurora-MONARCH-...546?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2564b5f21a
> 
> ...of course it's going for $10.00 more than most shops are charging
> Mcdee


Just have to look harder.
I hit a BIN yesterday for $25.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

What colour plastic?


----------



## mcdougall

TAY666 said:


> Just have to look harder.
> I hit a BIN yesterday for $25.


Wow that's a great price :thumbsup:....and to reinterate Mikes question...
What color is the plastic, I heard it was going to be a two tone kit...
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy

mcdougall said:


> Wow that's a great price :thumbsup:....and to reinterate Mikes question...
> What color is the plastic, I heard it was going to be a two tone kit...
> Mcdee


Gray and brownish plastic.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall

Like this Randy?








These parts almost look Glow...
I've got a big jar of Glow paint just waiting for one of these kits:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## malachite

Chocolate Ghost.... Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Mitchellmania

mcdougall said:


> Like this Randy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These parts almost look Glow...
> I've got a big jar of Glow paint just waiting for one of these kits:thumbsup:
> Denis


Are they making a Glow kit of this?!


----------



## mcdougall

I've asked Scott this question a few times and he responded that if these sales do well a Frightening Lightning version would be a 'shoe in'...
Plus Scott absolutely loves Glow kits, so chances are there will be a GITD Ghost:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## buzzconroy

mcdougall said:


> Like this Randy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These parts almost look Glow...
> I've got a big jar of Glow paint just waiting for one of these kits:thumbsup:
> Denis


Yes, close enough.
Randy


----------



## SUNGOD

malachite said:


> Chocolate Ghost.... Looks good enough to eat!




Looks yummy!


----------



## mrmurph

My LHS proprietor says late next week. Gotta crack open the piggy bank.

Is the Monarch Page down? I was going to order one directly from Scott, but can no longer Google the site. Will probably order a second from another online site if I can't get to Monarch directly.

Wheeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## derric1968

The Monarch site works for me. However, the option to buy a Ghost kit has been changed back to "Coming Soon".


----------



## iriseye

I ordered one from Mega. The kit posesses unique lighting possibilities.


----------



## Chinxy

Well I just ordered my 2 Ghost's from CultTVMan site along with the new Tholian web Enterprise. SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spockr

iriseye said:


> I ordered one from Mega. The kit posesses unique lighting possibilities.


Some subjects scream and moan for it and I heard this one doing just that on MMR's teaser.

Ya know. When you gotta glow. Ya GOTTA glow!

Green Leds? Yellow Leds? GITD paint? Black lights? 

Lotsa possibilities there is right. I've been planning and plotting different ways for months. MMMMmWWwWWHHHhhhaaaaaaahhhhahaHAHAHA!!!!!! 

Regards,
MattL


----------



## mcdougall

derric1968 said:


> The Monarch site works for me. However, the option to buy a Ghost kit has been changed back to "Coming Soon".


Scott had it working for a short period of time but pulled it because of the Canadian Postal Strike and he didn't want people ordering and him having no way to post it...When the Strike ends it will be up and running again:thumbsup: Meanwhile it's still being shipped worldwide and your LHS will have them soon if they don't already...I ordered and paid with Paypal before he pulled it and he offered me a refund, which I refused...I can wait out this one final delay...almost ironic, isn't it...I've also got 3 coming from CultTVman but as soon as they hit the Canadian border....







CANADA POST SUCKS!!!

....Yeah SSDD
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Spockr said:


> Some subjects scream and moan for it and I heard this one doing just that on MMR's teaser.
> 
> Ya know. When you gotta glow. Ya GOTTA glow!
> 
> Green Leds? Yellow Leds? GITD paint? Black lights?
> 
> Lotsa possibilities there is right. I've been planning and plotting different ways for months. MMMMmWWwWWHHHhhhaaaaaaahhhhahaHAHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> MattL


Here's a couple of shots of the Ghost with different lighting to illuminate the interior cavity...






























...So many possibilities with this kit...
...What do you guys think of this idea...?
As is...or........................









Teeth...or ............................









Both Teeth and eyes...









Just throwing this out there...the more I look at it the more I think...Naaaa.........
I really hope an all Glow kit is in the mix!
Denis


----------



## Spockr

mcdougall said:


> Here's a couple of shots of the Ghost with different lighting to illuminate the interior cavity...
> 
> ...I really hope an all Glow kit is in the mix!
> Denis


Thanks for the previews and experiments McDee. :wave:
Is that a test shot you have?

I agree that a GITD plastic version would be coolest. I'd bet we're not getting a definitive answer to that question because if we knew one was coming it might curtail sales of this one. "I'll just wait until the glow one comes out" might be the thinking. 

If Nosferatu is any gauge we wont get a glow Ghost for at least a year for a 'Frightenting Lightening' version. I have a whole list of experiments I plan to try either way. If the Ghost is that light grey plastic we've seen and its at all translucent, some cool way to light it will spring up.

Can't wait for all the builds to start showing up.

Variations I imagine we'll see:

The FedEx and UPS Ghost
The Robinson family in Cryo-suit Ghost
The SwampThing Ghost
The 'ol Bolt-Neck Ghost
The Werewolf Ghost
The Drunkin Ghost

others...?

:devil:


Regards,
MattL


----------



## SUNGOD

Cool pics mcdee! 

At last the ghost of the "will we ever see him" has been laid to rest.


----------



## TAY666

Spockr said:


> I agree that a GITD plastic version would be coolest. I'd bet we're not getting a definitive answer to that question because if we knew one was coming it might curtail sales of this one. "I'll just wait until the glow one comes out" might be the thinking.


Of maybe Scott has learned not to hint at things until they are actually in production and will be shipping soon.
I notice he isn't giving any timeline on Gorgo.
And I believe that is a good thing. Don't even hint at possible timing, until the parts are being run and boxed up.


----------



## mcdougall

TAY666 said:


> Of maybe Scott has learned not to hint at things until they are actually in production and will be shipping soon.
> I notice he isn't giving any timeline on Gorgo.
> And I believe that is a good thing. Don't even hint at possible timing, until the parts are being run and boxed up.


Well his on line store says Nov 2011
http://monarchmodels.net/index.cfm?sltpg=prod&prod_id=3
...as for the Ghost...
these must be selling like hotcakes...Chinook Hobbies in Calgary can't even order any...Their supplier is already SOLD OUT!?!?!?
I hope Scott made lots!
Mcdee


----------



## PF Flyer

Actually, the delay may work to the kit's advantage. There's a bigger buzz about this (from what I can tell) than about the re-issue of the Aurora Batmobile and Wonder Woman--two notorious "grail" kits. Let me quickly add that I'm not putting down either of the latter kits; I eagerly awaited both and built both. Just seems that the Ghost has been talked about so long that folks are really excited to have it in hand.


----------



## mcdougall

Well I've got 5 kits on the way but Canada post is on strike
...so I went to a Major Hobby store in Calgary Chinook Hobbies, to grab one off the shelf....I was told that they (Chinook Hobbies) can't even order any...Their supplier is already SOLD OUT!?!?!?...
...Some days you just can't win
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666

Well, mine was waiting for me when I got home today! 
Already been pawing through the box and fitting stuff together.

Love it!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

mcdougall said:


> Newly discovered evidence just emerging clearly shows the delay of Monarchs' kits was due to a small glitch at Canada Post......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcdee


Just checked out this thread...I could watch that clip all day, it's entrancing, but painful to think there might be a model kit inside the parcel; thanks for showing!


----------



## Chinxy

TAY666 said:


> Well, mine was waiting for me when I got home today!
> Already been pawing through the box and fitting stuff together.
> 
> Love it!


come on Trevor!!!!!!!!!! Pictures PLEASE! We don't have them yet!


----------



## James Tiberius

so....sorry if its' been asked before but is GOrgo ever going to be made?


----------



## mcdougall

James Tiberius said:


> so....sorry if its' been asked before but is GOrgo ever going to be made?


Yep, and it's due to be released this Thanksgiving :thumbsup:
http://monarchmodels.net/index.cfm?sltpg=prod&prod_id=3
and the moonsuit is slated for 2014. The cyclops is Monarchs' new kit for 2012, and our kit for 2013 is our #2 in the Adventure Series (or else it wouldn't be much of a series with just Sinbad). The actual subject of 2013 is under lock and key until the first test shot is received. Then the moon suit.

Lots of good stuff coming ...check out these cool Monarch Posters!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=330955
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Dracula

mcdougall said:


> Yep, and it's due to be released this Thanksgiving :thumbsup:
> http://monarchmodels.net/index.cfm?sltpg=prod&prod_id=3
> and the moonsuit is slated for 2014. The cyclops is Monarchs' new kit for 2012, and our kit for 2013 is our #2 in the Adventure Series (or else it wouldn't be much of a series with just Sinbad). The actual subject of 2013 is under lock and key until the first test shot is received. Then the moon suit.
> 
> Lots of good stuff coming ...check out these cool Monarch Posters!
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=330955
> Cheers
> Mcdee


cant wait for gorgo.


----------



## mcdougall

Looks like he won't be selling any kits from his web store anytime soon...He is SOLD OUT!

I had ordered a couple off of his website just before the strike...the postal strike is over and he sent me
this note...

Denis
I have yours Denis and that's it. They are all gone from me. The distributors have totally bought every last carton. 

Scott

So better hurry and get them from a distributor...before they are gone from them too !
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> Looks like he won't be selling any kits from his web store anytime soon...He is SOLD OUT!
> 
> I had ordered a couple off of his website just before the strike...the postal strike is over and he sent me
> this note...
> 
> Denis
> I have yours Denis and that's it. They are all gone from me. The distributors have totally bought every last carton.
> 
> Scott
> 
> So better hurry and get them from a distributor...before they are gone from them too !
> Mcdee


I have 8 ghosts so far and another on the way that just bought today on ebay.So now after hearing this news plan on buying couple more to bury somewhere for the future:dude:


----------



## mcdougall

Cool Danny !!!
Man these flew off the shelf faster than anticipated !!!
2 weeks and GONE...
I think I'll hunt down a few more too!
Denis


----------



## OzyMandias

I'm sub assembling my Ghost right now! Mmmmm crunchy styrene goodness! 
I couldn't afford a multi-buy, but I'm holding out hopes for a glow kit, which I will definitely buy a couple of.


----------



## John P

Wow, why so long a wait for the Moon Suit? That's the first Monarch kit I was really excited about when it was announced, like, a decade ago.


----------



## mcdougall

Same here John :thumbsup:
The Moon Suit (with a Moon Base) is one I'm really looking forward to!
But at least it hasn't been scrapped...and is still in the works...
Denis


----------



## mcdougall

OzyMandias said:


> I'm sub assembling my Ghost right now! Mmmmm crunchy styrene goodness!
> I couldn't afford a multi-buy, but I'm holding out hopes for a glow kit, which I will definitely buy a couple of.


Well Scott did say that if the Ghost sells well...which it has...a Glow version would be issued....Like the Frightening Lightning version of Nosferatu...
Denis


----------



## OzyMandias

That's really great news Denis! I'm so pleased for Scott that this kit has been such an unparalleled success. I'll be in for some posters once the coffers are a bit fuller again.


----------



## Solium

I don't know if there is some kinda nostalgia factor for the Moon Suite, but its the only design I have have seen from Monarch I have absolutely no interest in. I don't think it will sell as well as the other kits list.


----------



## Spockr

Solium said:


> I don't know if there is some kinda nostalgia factor for the Moon Suite, but its the only design I have have seen from Monarch I have absolutely no interest in. I don't think it will sell as well as the other kits list.


Yeah I tend to agree about how that one might sell but I'd definitely be in for it. IIRC it was an old NASA prototype that later was made into and accessory for Major Matt Mason. If the rumored Tom Hanks MMM ever happens I'd bet that would push up sales for the Moonsuit. Either way if it gets made I'd love to have several of them. Major Matt, SGT Storm, Doug Davis...

Regards,
Matt


----------



## OzyMandias

I believe the MMM movie is still on the cards. They did make a moonsuit accessory for the figures. It had rubber arms and a little bellows that made them flap around when you pumped it. Very cool toys that I loved in my childhood. If the movie comes to fruition I'm hoping Mattell will release the figures again. 
I'll definitely be in for a moonsuit kit when it's released.


----------



## Solium

Spockr said:


> Yeah I tend to agree about how that one might sell but I'd definitely be in for it. IIRC it was an old NASA prototype that later was made into and accessory for Major Matt Mason. If the rumored Tom Hanks MMM ever happens I'd bet that would push up sales for the Moonsuit. Either way if it gets made I'd love to have several of them. Major Matt, SGT Storm, Doug Davis...
> 
> Regards,
> Matt


Thanks for the explanation. :thumbsup: 
It could be Monarch pushed it back a bit to get a few more sure fire hits under his belt, then punch out a more obscure kit such as that. Hopefully it will get made for those that want one.


----------



## SUNGOD

Great to hear they're selling so well. Must get mine in a week or two.


----------

